# VE's Shackled City Campaign



## Valors_End (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to run Paizo’s Shackled City Campaign here at Enworld. I’m looking for 4-6 reliable players for a long-term game that should prove an equal mix of roleplay and hack’n slash. Due to the amount of information, I will be maintaining data threads here: http://valorsend.proboards105.com/index.cgi?board=scap

Please read the information already posted there to aid in your character builds and backgrounds. Whether brief or extensive, please include a character background with your submission. Assume the player characters know each other (at least by name) at the start of this campaign.

A Brief Introduction
In general, life in Cauldron is good. The town guard deals with local troublemakers but leaves the bigger problems (like marauding monsters) to the lord mayor or one of the many churches in town. 

Both the lord mayor and the priests of Cauldron periodically hire adventurers to deal with such problems directly. Townsfolk are generally pleased with the lord mayor, although a recent string of disappearances and robberies worries them.

People have been taken from their homes during the night, and the town guard has been unable to identify the culprits or locate the vanished citizens. It seems that no place is secure.

Please post your questions, concerns, and character submissions in this thread.

Notes:
1. Knowledge skills will prove to be useful.
2. This adventure primarily involves urban and underground environments; druids and nature-types, you have been warned.
3. While close, this will not be an “as written” version of Shackled City.


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds cool!  Consider this a placeholder til I have a chance to look thru your chargen rules.

Question: from your inclusion of Dromites from the XPH, and the fact that you are allowing any WOTC book except Incarnum... does that psionics are going to be available?  If so, how are you handling psionics vs magic?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

Er...this probably sounds silly, but I didn't see it specified anywhere and I hate to assume.

Starting at 1st level?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 28, 2007)

I would REALLY like to get into a game as a player. Especially a module series (which I've never read, so I'm spoiler free). I have a lot of experience as a player on these boards, and I've been watching the forums diligently waiting for a semi-normal dnd game to play in.

I'll agree with Shayuri's question about character level. One question of my own, is this setting a self-contained one, or is it part of a specific campaign setting?


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 28, 2007)

Insight
While I'm not fond of certain parts of it, I'll be using the default Psionics-Magic Transparency as described on page 55 of ExPH.

Shayuri and Creamsteak
This game should go from Level 1 all the way up to Level 20.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2007)

I've played a bit through the first module on these boards, but didn't get too far. How often you think you'll be posting? Its a looong AP.

Edit: Just saw the 'would like once per day' on the other board.


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 28, 2007)

Creamsteak
In the World of Greyhawk, Sasserine is set in the Hellfurnaces, near the Amedio Jungle, east of the Sea of Dust, and southwest from the Azure Sea and Jeklea Bay (basically the far SW corner of the world). Cauldron is positioned about 200 miles south of Sasserine.

I think the adventure was designed so that the things happening in Greyhawk don't have any major effects on Cauldron and vice versa. I'd consider it self-contained for the majority.

stonegod
I plan to post at least once a day, though up to 3-4 times. I want things to stay moving at a good pace. It is indeed a long adventure.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm thinking maybe a warlock, if that's acceptable. Not sure on race yet, but I'll put a possible feeler out for changeling or warforged from the ECS .

Are you using any of the options from the SCAP book (I think they had background options. I.e. the "Local Hero Traits" From the other SCAP game I was in)


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd like to play a Psion in this game, a telepath specifically, with maybe some damage dealing capability.  If someone else is really set on a pure arcane caster, though, I could be convinced to play something different (I really don't like to be mostly or totally duplicating someone else's main abilities).


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 28, 2007)

Could I get in this as a dread necromancer? It's from Heroes of Horror, and I'd probably end up using feats from Libris Mortis (Tomb-Tainted Soul and the Corpsecrafter chain of feats) and Arcane Disciple from Complete Divine.

EDIT: I'd be human.  And I don't think it should clash with Insight's telepath.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> I'd like to play a Psion in this game, a telepath specifically, with maybe some damage dealing capability.  If someone else is really set on a pure arcane caster, though, I could be convinced to play something different (I really don't like to be mostly or totally duplicating someone else's main abilities).



The telepath could be the face, or the warlock (or another unknown party member). Warlock wouldn't be a full on caster, more of an arcane "striker" to use the 4e terminology.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

Hmm! Well, I was pondering a sorc...but I play those so often. Perhaps a druid! 

Though, in a city-based game, a druid might not be as appropriate. Plus there's all the hullaballoo about wildshape and natural spell...

What do you think, Valor's End? Would a druid be appropriate for the setting, and if so, what kind of rules do you use for their abilities?

If that doesn't work, perhaps I'll try something more brickish...HMMM.

Edit - OOPS. Next time I'll read the first post completely first! Heeeee.

Okay, nixing druid!


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2007)

Telepath as face would be all right with me.  I wish this was a gestalt game so I could pick up some Rogue or Bard.  Psions don't get any useful social skills, nor any skill points.  That said, I'll make it work if I have to.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Telepath as face would be all right with me.  I wish this was a gestalt game so I could pick up some Rogue or Bard.  Psions don't get any useful social skills, nor any skill points.  That said, I'll make it work if I have to.



Telepaths get all the social skills (Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather, Sense), though no extra skill points to spend them on.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd _really _like to play in this as a swordsage of some sort, probably human - maybe a swordsage aiming at the Wee Jas prestige class from that book?


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 28, 2007)

stonegod
No Changelings or Warforged.
No Local Hero Traits.
Warlock is fine, but remember the alignment options. 

WarlockLord
Dread Necromancer perform evil acts as a basic class feature (pg85).
It makes me a bit leery, and so I can't allow it as PC class.

sorry


----------



## WarlockLord (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh well.  I'm out.  Have fun, all.


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 28, 2007)

James Heard
A swordsage is fine, and a Ruby Knight Vindicator should work well in this campaign. However, swordsages lack access to the Devoted Spirit discipline (Crusaders only, I think).


----------



## James Heard (Sep 28, 2007)

*shrug* I'm not looking at books right now, so I hadn't gone into details. Maybe I can find a way to make it work, or maybe I'll just stick with a swordsage. Or swordsage/cleric of Wee Jas?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

Gah...I have to decide faster! All my first choices are getting picked!

Hee hee.

Um. Um.

Looks like we still need a trappy sort...

I could go for a roguish type. Perhaps a Beguiler or Ninja...


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Hmmm, boy do I like fast paced games... and this is attracting some real potent role-players, so this could definitely be a fun game.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been dying to play a Radiant Servant of Pelor.

Will start off as a male human, cleric of Pelor, then work towards the PrC.


```
[B]Delkat Krotan[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 	
[B]Race:[/B] Human 
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Pelor ([B]Domains:[/B] Healing, Sun)


[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (--p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 1	[B]XP[/B]: 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (--p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +0		[B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (--p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +2	[B]Craft Points:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2 (--p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4 (--p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 16 +3 (--p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -6		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+4	+2	+0	+0	+0	+0	16
[B]Touch:[/B]	10	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+3	+2	+1	+0
[B]Ref:[/B]	+1	+0	+1	+0
[B]Will:[/B]	+6	+2	+4	+0
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Morningstar           	+2	1d8+2	20/x2      	------
Dagger                  +2/+1	1d4(+2)	19-20/x2 	10 ft
Light Crossbow		+1	1d8+0	19-20/x2 	80 ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Turn Undead (10x/day), Divine Spells, Spontaneous Cure Spells, Domain Powers & Spells

[B]Feats: [/B] 
1st - [B]Extra Turning[/B]
1st - (bonus) [B]Empowered Turning [/B]


[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 14 + spell level): 
[B]Domains:[/B] Healing, Sun
[b]Domain Powers:[/b] Good: cast good spells at +1 caster level.  Sun: Once per day,
 you can perform a greater turning against undead
 in place of a regular turning. The greater turning is like a normal turning 
except that the undead creatures that would be turned are destroyed instead. 

[B]Spells Prepared:[/B]
	0th - (4)     Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic
	1st - (3+1)   Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Cure Light Wounds(D)
	



[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Concentration	5	4	+1	--
Know (Religion) 6	4	+2	--
Know (Arcana)	3	1	+2	--
Know (History)	6	4	+2	--
Know (Planes)	5	3	+2	--
Heal        	8	4	+4	--



[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Morningstar           	8gp	6lb
Scale Mail            	50gp	30lb
Heavy Steel Shield 	20gp	15lb
Dagger                 	2gp	1lb
Light Crossbow      	35gp	4lb
20 bolts               	2gp	2lb
Backpack              	2gp	2lb
Explorer's Outfit     	10gp	8lb
Belt Pouch             	2gp	2lb
Silver Holy Symbol	25gp	1lb
Bedroll                	5sp	5lb
Winter Blanket       	5sp	3lb
Healer's Kit          	50gp	1lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]80lb	[B]Money:[/B] 13.5gp 

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	58	117	175	350	825

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[b]Weight:[/b] 175 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

*Appearance:* Studious looking.  Close cropped hair.  Delkat's eyes flicker with insight and knowledge.  Normally choosing to dress in something sensible and appropriate to the situation -- never flashy.  He has a birthmark in the shape of the sun on his chest.

*Personality:* Dry, direct, logical -- always looking for the reason behind things, the cause and/or effect.  Humor has been determined to be superfluous.

*Background:* Delkat was raised in a strict religious household on the outskirts of Hollowsky.  He grew up in the home of poor farmers -- his father was a devout worshipper of Pelor.  

His youth was strenuous, several times, the family was at its ends, trying to feed all of the children, but he land was forgiving and they all pitched in on the farm.  His father was not a learned man, but he did teach Delkat the value of a hard days work, and the sins of idle hands.

He was destined to serve the Sun God from birth.  The birthmark on his chest was cause for some excitement and buzz around Hollowsky -- the local priest ordained that it was a sign from their god.  Each day, when his chores were done, he was to be found in the small village temple to Pelor, deep within an ancient text or tome.  The town priest did his best to guide the boy in his thirst for knowledge on all topics -- even writing to his friend at a larger temple of Pelor for additional books and scrolls.  By the time the boy was 14, he had outgrown the humble temples resources.  Word had reached the temple in Cauldron about the boys drive and capacity for learning, and he was welcomed to come learn at their temple.  His brothers and sisters were growing older, and they could handle the loss at their family farm, so he was packed up and sent on.  He felt a slight amount of pressure to succeed -- to show them that their belief in him was justified, and that served to propel him further.  

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1 -> Cleric 1* HP: +9 SP: +20 
Concentration +4, Know (Religion) +4, Know (History) +4, Know (Planes) +3, Heal +4, Know (Arcana) +1
Feat: Extra Turning, Empowered Turning
Other: 
[/sblock]


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 28, 2007)

This link might be helpful for those away from the books: http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/index.php

It doesn't have everything and there are a few errors I've spotted, but it is one of the better resource sites I've found on the net.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> stonegod
> No Changelings or Warforged.
> No Local Hero Traits.
> Warlock is fine, but remember the alignment options.



Coolio. I'm fine w/ a CG warlock, and would work well with a potential fey-touched sort I am toying w/. Though you did seem open to 'non-traditional' alignments on your board.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd like to throw my hat in at a human Factotum.  I've never seen one played on these boards or in RL either.  There is a feat on the WotC page somewhere, I don't remember what it did, but I think it gave more inspiration points.  It might be FR based if that is okay though. I'll find the link.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

Hmmm....

Concept is evolving... Stonegod nicked the fey idea, but a Tiefling Beguiler might be pretty cool...

Of course...a ninja heading for Shadowdancer might be good too. Argh!

...

VE, do you allow Skill Tricks from Complete Scoundrel?


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

No one has really come up with an arcane class. I'm leaning toward an illusionist right now, probably heading toward Master Specialist relatively quickly, then possibly taking Nightmare Spinner, but that's not until much further down the road. I'm thinking Human initially, but I might go for a halfling or a gnome.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2007)

Found the feat:  You gain 1 inspiration point and can take the feat multiple times up to your int bonus.

Edit:  I'd probably focus on archery or thrown weapons as well.  If we need somebody on the front line, I wouldn't be opposed to a Cleric/Ordained Champion(with a little prestige paladin thrown in for good measure if that is okay).  Psychic warrior wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> No one has really come up with an arcane class. I'm leaning toward an illusionist right now, probably heading toward Master Specialist relatively quickly, then possibly taking Nightmare Spinner, but that's not until much further down the road. I'm thinking Human initially, but I might go for a halfling or a gnome.




Well, there's a psion, which is -essentially- an arcane class. 

And a beguiler has a lot of overlap with an illusionist...

Hm. Maybe I should go back to my original sorceror idea. Focusing on area blasts and so on. Perhaps using some of those supernifty dragon feats and stuff.

VE - Any word on Dragon Magic and Races of the Dragon material?


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 28, 2007)

For my pitch I'm going to pretend I'm not reading all these other posts in the thread to prevent from being discouraged of something I like.

I'd like to play a Bard, Spellthief, or Rogue. I would really like to play a lawful good of these classes. I'll be putting together the character pitch (which will probably be classless) briefly, but first I want to think a bit more about it.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Well, there's a psion, which is -essentially- an arcane class.
> 
> And a beguiler has a lot of overlap with an illusionist...




I obviously don't want to step on toes, so if a beguiler is really what you're looking at doing, I've been wanting to play an abjurer for some time as well. Although having a beguiler and an illusionist could be pretty potent together, especially once we run into higher levels. Essentially play what you want, don't let me determine what character concept you run with.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm still tossing around ideas, really...

But I have this mad posh to play a summoner...

And a summoner + illusionist could have some mad synergy.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a definite. Conjuration was probably one of the schools I'd ban if I went Illusionist.

I run a conjurer - master specialist in my face2face game, focusing on both summoning and cloud spells and it is potent, quite potent.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

Gasses...and summoning...

I could be: Orkin the Exterminator!

Hurm. Not that great at level 1, but it rapidly gets better... I could easily cut out Illusion spells.

Want to link backgrounds? Maybe we studied at the same wizardly academy. We could be pals/rivals, or even siblings or something.

Hey, VE...any chance of using the alternate class features for specialist wizards in Unearthed Arcana? They're in the SRD.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 28, 2007)

A mechanical question popped into my head while processing my character concept: Would you allow the Unearthed Arcanna variant where a rogue can trade sneak attack dice for fighter bonus feats?


----------



## James Heard (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, this thread _has _turned up a brisk pace for the PbP forums


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 28, 2007)

Shayuri
What, in particular, are you looking at in the books you mentioned?

Most of the skill tricks seem to be okay; but there are several, and I'd like to read over your choice instead of giving a yes to them all.

I have Dragon Magic and Races of the Dragon. Feel free to ask about anything.

The UA variant for specialist wizards is okay.

ethandrew
Nightmare Spinner? I need the source, please.

Creamsteak
The UA variant for rogues giving up sneak attacks for fighter feats is acceptable.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread _has _turned up a brisk pace for the PbP forums



Its Friday and people are ready to PARTAY!


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Want to link backgrounds? Maybe we studied at the same wizardly academy. We could be pals/rivals, or even siblings or something.




I'm definitely up for that. Do you know what race you're considering? I'm really up for any.

VE- The variant I would use would probably be the Illusionist's Chains of Disbelief, as I do not intend to have a familiar in the first place. But I want to take a look at the PHBII variant before I commit to that, I don't have the book in front of me, though.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you looking for general concepts or completed character sheets by the deadline?

I have one demon hunting eldritch knight concept with a big lore focus but that normally goes 1 ranger, 5 wizard then eldritch knight then abjurant mage (Complete Mage) which takes the character to 20. Your multiclassing rules would require 3 wizard, 1 ranger, 2 more wizard. I would prefer to start off with the nonmagical then go magical route because of the skills and hp issue. EK is not a power build to start, would it be ok to get a possible exception on that rule?

I generally post 1/day on weekdays fairly reliably, is that enough for this game?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2007)

Are partial charges on a wand of cure light wounds ok for spending starting money on?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 28, 2007)

Hmm... maybe something I've never actually run in twelve years of D&D -- a straightforward warrior type (fighter, paladin, or warblade)? Almost certainly human.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 29, 2007)

This is attracting all the right people.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 29, 2007)

stonedgod said:
			
		

> This is attracting all the right people.




Thanks for the compliment and I agree!


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 29, 2007)

Voadam

In the eight years I have GM'd, I've never been asked about buying a wand with partial charges. Sure.

I'd like a complete character, but a strong concept might buy a little more "detailing" time.



> I generally post 1/day on weekdays fairly reliably, is that enough for this game?




I work (at least) 5 random days every week, but with almost the same hours each day (somewhere between 5am to 4pm), so weekdays and weekends have practically no meaning to me.

Not being able to post on weekends might cause problems for those who post most often during those few days. Your character would most likely fall under DM control during those times. As a player, this would make me very uncomfortable. (I had a DM that liked to take over my characters even when I was sitting in the same room.) It is up to you, and a good set of default actions should keep things running as you would like them.

The 3 Class Levels rule cannot be bent or broken for a PC (and it is 3 levels for each class change not just the first one). I blame it on a certain Dr. Pepper-swilling munchkin. I am sorry.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 29, 2007)

This looks pretty interesting.  Since there aren't many front line tank ideas being thrown out there yet, I'm thinking a human Crusader would be fun to play (actually I've been dying to give the Crusader a try for a long time now).  Would that be ok with you Mr. DM?


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 29, 2007)

gabrion
Crusades, swordsages, and warblades are all acceptable.

Please, never refer to me as Mr. DM again. It makes me cringe.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 29, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> Please, never refer to me as Mr. DM again. It makes me cringe.




Yes sir, Mr. DM...er Valors_End.

*Shuffles off to find his books*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I'm definitely up for that. Do you know what race you're considering? I'm really up for any.
> 
> VE- The variant I would use would probably be the Illusionist's Chains of Disbelief, as I do not intend to have a familiar in the first place. But I want to take a look at the PHBII variant before I commit to that, I don't have the book in front of me, though.




For wizards, I like human usually. Tiefling is a little tempting this time, since they have slower development but not actually a level hit. But that also says specific things about parentage that might not be appropos...especially if we go the sibling route.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 29, 2007)

We could go siblings, but rivals/friends looks very possible too, given that there's an arcane academy in Cauldron. I'm getting a pull toward gnome, so I'm thinking that you probably don't want to be a gnome conjurer. Although I could just as easily be a human if you wanted to go the sibling route. I'm really not set any way, which means I could be persuaded or convince myself of anything really.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2007)

[sblock=Grimmjack]*Grimmjack Jaggerjaw*
Hill Dwarf Rogue 1
LG Medium humanoid (dwarf)
*Init* +2 *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Listen +5, Spot +5
*Languages* Common, Dwarven, Goblin, Orc
[d][/d]
*AC* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 14, +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type
*hp* 10 (1 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +4, *Will* +1, +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison, +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects
[d][/d]
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares) dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load 
*Melee* dwarven waraxe +4 (1d10+4/x3), +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids
*Full Attack* dwarven waraxe +2 (1d10+4/x3) and shortsword +2 (1d6+2/19-20), +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids
*Ranged* thrown +2, +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* +4
*Combat Gear* alchemist's fire (flask)
[d][/d]
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 10
*SQ* stability, stonecunning, trapfinding
*Feats* Martial Weapon Proficiency (dwarven waraxe), Two-Weapon Fighting
*Skills* Balance +4 [4 ranks], Climb +6 [4 ranks], Disable Device +6 [4 ranks], Hide +4 [4 ranks], Listen +5 [4 ranks], Move Silently +4 [4 ranks], Open Lock +6 [4 ranks], Search +6 [4 ranks], Spot +5 [4 ranks], Tumble +4 [4 ranks]
*Possessions* alchemist's fire, backpack, bedroll, chain shirt, crowbar, dwarven waraxe, grappling hook, hammer, hempen rope, short sword, thieves' tools, 33 silver coins
[d][/d][/sblock]
[sblock=Background]_"You just call me Grimm. You don't need to worry about calling me by my full name until I'm dead and buried."_

Grimmjack Jaggerjaw stands 4'1", 51 years of age, and 166 pounds, built thick as an ox. He's tough, tougher than most, and it shouldn't come as a surprise when you look at his family heritage. His father was an adventurer. His grandfather was an adventurer. His great grandfather was an adventurer. If Grimm is not ashamed of one thing, it's his ancestors. It might be unusual for a family to follow such an odd profession, but it's about the only way a dwarf can get by in this world with such a terrible name as Jaggerjaw. What dwarven lass would marry into that name if it didn't belong to the toughest hombre with the biggest, fullest, richest beard?

The Jaggerjaw clan is fairly wide spread. Grimm comes from a segment out of Redgorge. As the youngest son of the youngest son of his family tree, he has a lot to prove to earn his place. He's looking for work as a dungeon delver, one of the more dangerous adventuring professions. Trained by his grandmother, he's taken on a rather specific set of skills a bit different from his other siblings. To do the Jaggerjaw clan proud, Grimm's going to make his mark in the world as both a great fighter and a master lock-pick. To do his grandmother proud, he's also going to need to court a pure dwarven lady to boot, which certainly seems much more daunting to the poor grunt. Maybe with some wealth in his pocket, he can seem a little more interesting.

Grimmjack Jaggerjaw has a personal grudge with all six of his older brothers and sisters. As the last son born, he received his father's oldest and simplest axe. Where his brothers received family heirlooms and magically enchanted doodads of amazing astonishment, Grimm got an ax "good nuff fer hackin kobolds". His sisters received chests of gold and rare jewels to spend as they like, but poor Grimm got stuck with one simple shortsword. At the very least his grandmother tried to teach him how to fight with it properly, but he never really moved past "hittin things so it goes dead." Grimm might be clever in a couple ways, but he's pathetic when it comes to subtlety. That's one of the many reasons he's terrible with the ladies too.[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]*Skills (Ex):* Dwarves recieve a +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items and a +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.

*Stability (Ex):* A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).

*Stonecunning (Ex):* This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.

*Trapfinding (Ex):* Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Search skill to locate traps when the task has a Difficulty Class higher than 20. Finding a nonmagical trap has a DC of at least 20, or higher if it is well hidden. Finding a magic trap has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.

Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. A magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.

A rogue who beats a trap’s DC by 10 or more with a Disable Device check can study a trap, figure out how it works, and bypass it (with her party) without disarming it.

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency (Ex):* Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword. Rogues are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.

*Weapon Familiarity (Ex):* Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]*Equipment and Encumbrance*
alchemist's fire (flask) (20 gp/1 lb.)
backpack (2 gp/2 lb.)
bedroll (0.1 gp/5 lb.)
chain shirt (100 gp/25 lb.)
crowbar (2 gp/5 lb.)
dwarven waraxe (30 gp/8 lb.)
grappling hook (1 gp/4 lb.)
hammer (0.5 gp/2 lb.)
hempen rope (50 ft.) (1 gp/10 lb.)
short sword (10 gp/2 lb.)
thieves' tools (30 gp/1 lb.)

33 silver coins (1 lb.)
gate tax paid (0.1 gp)

66 lb. (light load)[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2007)

I want to link my Psion's background with someone... and I don't care who.  It'll help me settle my character concept.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok, I can't pass this up 

VE, would a Favored Soul from Complete Divine be acceptable?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, here's my first attempt at a warblade...

[sblock=Ariel]*Ariel Tanara*
Human Warblade 1
LG Medium humanoid (human)
Deity: Heironious
*Init* +2 *Senses* Listen +1, Spot +1
*Languages* Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Elf
[d][/d]
*AC* 18 (+2 Dex, +4 armor, +2 White Raven Defense*), touch 12, flat-footed 14
* When in White Raven Stance and wielding White Raven weapon (greatsword is a White Raven weapon)
*hp* 13 (1 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +3 (+2 when flat-footed) *Will* +3 (+5 vs fear; all Will saves reduced to +1 when not in Boltering Voice stance)
[d][/d]
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares) 
*Melee* greatsword +6 (2d6+6/19-20/x2)
*Melee* dagger +5 (1d4+4/19-20/x2)
*Ranged* thrown dagger +3 (1d4+4/19-20/x2)
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +4
[d][/d]
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 14
*Feats* White Raven Defense, Weapon Focus (greatsword)
*Skills* Balance +4 [4 ranks, -2 ACP], Concentration +5 [4 ranks], Diplomacy +6 [4 ranks], Intimidate +6 [4 ranks], Knowledge (local) +7 [4 ranks], Knowledge (history) +7 [4 ranks], Martial Lore +7 [4 ranks], Tumble +4 [4 ranks, -2 ACP]
*Stances* Bolstering Voice
*Manuevers* Lead the Attack, Steel Wind, Stone Bones
*Possessions* 
greatsword, chain shirt, dagger, clothes, traveling gear
[d][/d][/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
The eighth child, and fourth daughter, of Lord Tanara of Sasserine, Ariel had brothers ahead of her to learn to govern the district and lead the family armsmen. And she had sisters ahead of her to perpetuate the grand dance of alliances that helped keep Sasserine together. Which left her raised in a tradition of service, and far more free than most to choose the form that service took. 

She often played at swords -- and won -- with her brothers, but had not truly thought she could have a career in arms of her own. And she wanted to be a hero, both because there was evil out there that needed to be faced, and because if she did not make something of herself, no one would ever remember the name of the eighth child of a rather major Sasserine nobleman. 

But when Dame Winter Iren of the White Raven Knights had come to her father's court when she was fourteen, and Ariel learned of what Dame Iren had done and befriended the knight, Ariel knew what she wanted to be.

She left Sasserine when Dame Iren did, as her apprentice in the arts of the Whtie Raven. And it was quickly apperent to her teacher that Ariel was a warrior born; strong, quick of arm and of study, and a natural with the two-handed blade favored of her discipline. The last five years have flown by, and now Ariel is very nearly a full-fledged martial adept, ready to prove herself a hero.
[/sblock]

[sblock=description]
Age: 19
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 135 lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Fair

Tall, fair, slender, raven-haired, and blue-eyed, Ariel can cut a striking figure. Not a classic beauty -- she was too tall and athletic for that -- but striking nonetheless. Grace, power, and elegance were there for anyone to see.

She wears a cloak over a chain shirt and leggings in the field, with her greatsword strapped to her back. The only signs of her high birth are the high quality of the few belongings she carries with her, and the signet ring she wears.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]
*feats* Humans recieve one bonus feat.
*skills* Humans recieve 4 bonus skill points at first level, and one bonus skill point at each level afterwards.

*Battle Clarity (ex)* As long as you are not flat-footed, you gan an insight bonus equal to your Int bonus (max warblade level) on Ref saves
*weapon aptitude (ex)* Treat fighter level as fighter level + (warblade level - 2 if warblade level >2) for purposes of qualifying for fighter feats; adjust weapon-specific feats with 1 hour training/feat.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]*Equipment and Encumbrance*
50gp greatsword 8 lb
100gp chain shirt 25 lb
2gp dagger 1 lb
5gp signet ring
free explorer's outfit 8 lb
2 gp backpack 2 lb.
0.1 gp bedroll 5 lb.
1 gp hempen rope (50 ft.) 10 lb.
.02 gp whetstone 1 lb
1 gp waterskin 4 lb
1 gp flint & steel -
12 gp lantern, bullseye 3 lb
.5 gp oil, 5 flasks 5 lb
2.5 gp rations, 5 days 5 lb
10 gp tent 20 lb
.8 gp signal whistle -

14 gp 8 cp ; 72 lb

*Carrying Capacity*
Light load: 100 lb Medium load: 200 lb Heavy load: 300 lb
[/sblock]

[sblock=Default Tactics]
Ariel will try to use diplomacy or intimidate to avoid combat if practical. 

If that's not possible, she'll enter melee immedialy upon violence breaking out. She's always in Bolstering Voice stance (as she doesn't know any other stances right now). If hit with a powerful attack, she'll respond by using the Stone Hands manuever. If facing two or more adjacent enemies, she'll use the Steel Wind manuever. And if other party members are side by side with her facing the same opponent, she'll use the Leading the Attack manuever.

Her basic philosophy is that she's trying to break the morale of the enemy commander, and is quite willing to try what others might see as reckless to accomplish this.
[/sblock]

[sblock=NPCs]
*Lord Tanara* LG Human aristocrat; Ariel's father, and an important man in Sasserine; although wealthy and powerful, the Tanara line has only held a formal title since Lord Tanara's father's time, and the title is not recognized by many outside of the city; ~60 years old

*Hantra Tanara* LN Human psion [telepath]. The youngest of Ariel's elder siblings, she's closer to Ariel than most of their other brothers and sisters. ~21 years old

*Dame Winter Iren* NG Human warblade; Ariel's mentor, a White Raven practitioner, with a bit of a reputation as a local hero
[/sblock]

[sblock=advancement]
She'll mostly develop her manuevers and stances in the White Raven discipline, with a small amount of branching out into Iron Heart and Stone Dragon
The plan is to spend her general feats mostly on improving her greatsword technique: 
level 6 -> weapon specialization; level 9->melee weapon mastery [ph2]; level 12->greater weapon focus (greatsword); level 15->Slashing Fury [ph2]; level 18->greater weapon specialization (greatsword)
Meanwhile, she'll spend her warblade feats as circumstances indicate, though Blade Meditation (White Raven) seems near-certain at level 5.
[/sblock]

[sblock=story]
Ariel still remembered the first job Dame Iren had taken after acquiring Ariel as her new apprentice. And the months of training the older woman had put her through before she'd even considered taking an offer. How to hold the two-handed blade White Ravens favored, and stand confidently, had been the first lesson. It seemed like Dame Iren had just begun teaching her to block and strike when the offer had come.

"Is the gold insufficient for you?" A more cynical member of the town's council had asked, when he learned that Dame Iren had not set out immediately to face down the demon that had terrorized the town.

"No amount would be." She said. "You sent for a White Raven Knight. You knew the conditions of gaining the services of one. I can give your town a leader and skilled warrior to follow, but no true White Raven fights alone. You promised that you were willing to fight, not just hire a mercenary to fight your battles for you."

"It was the only way you would come." He replied.

"And those conditions are there for a reason. Shall I face your terror with none but an unblooded apprentice at my side? Is the word of your council meaningless? I have no love for any creature of darkness, but if I must shame every man and woman in this town until I find half a dozen with some courage, I will."

And Ariel had felt a dozen eyes staring straight at her. Even at fourteen, she'd been a hand taller than her mentor -- and Dame Iren was taller than most human women, if not by much -- but she knew how young she must have looked, blade on her back or no.

And somehow, a few hours later, she found herself putting five townsfolk through the paces of some of the same exercises she had been studying. Not all of them. Two-handed swordwork was no task to be learned in a day; there were other weapons much easier to become proficient in. And the four men and one woman -- none less than four years her senior -- were not training as White Raven Knights; they had no need to project the same aura of authority that Dame Iren did.

And the next day, they had found the creature that had terrorized their village so. Dame Iren had called the charge, and they -- and Ariel -- had followed. And at her direction, the creature had been destroyed. Some of them had been injured seriously, though Ariel had not.

"I spoke with Jon." The councilman had said, afterward. "You harmed the monster more than all of those you brought with you combined. Your apprentice was a more effective warrior than our people. What did you need them for?"

"Because I will not always be here, and that was hardly the only evil that lurks in this region. I needed to show that you could fight your own battles." She had said.

"It doesn't hurt," Dame Iren had said after riding away, "That with five locals as witnesses they could hardly stiff our pay. Or to get you a little bit of practice teaching. Or even that -- unless I missed my guess about that young woman -- that there will be one more song sung by bards about Dame Winter Iren, and this one will feature her young raven-haired apprentice as well."
[/sblock]

Ariel plot hooks

s@squ@tch/Delkat Krotan (human cleric) - It's quite possible that Dame Iren has had cause to work with Cauldron's temple of Pelor in the past; Ariel would have been assisting her

Creamsteak/Grimmjack (dwarf rogue) - Maybe Grimmjack (or one of his family) has worked with/for Lord Tanara before? Ariel's likely to feel some kinship with the youngest of a big family, out to make a name for her/himself.

Shayuri/Thorn (tiefling wizard [conjurer]) - If the school in Cauldron trains psions as well as wizards, perhaps Hantra was a student there. Ariel may well have met her when she was visitng family.

ethandrew/Hedowann (gnome wizard [illusionist]) - probably the same as Thorn

EvolutionKB/Simon (human factotum) - it looks like Simon could have run into Ariel just about anywhere


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2007)

Are yo taking concepts or just need some more players?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 29, 2007)

*Eladra*
Female jaebra warlock 1
CG Medium fey
*Init* +3; *Senses* low-light vision; Listen +1, Spot +1
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Elven, Sylvan
[d][/d]
*AC* 18 (+3 Dex, +4 armor, +1 luck), touch 14, flat-footed 15
*hp* 8 (1 HD)
*Immune* enchantment
*Resist* feign enchantment
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +3, *Will* +3
[d][/d]
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Ranged* _eldritch blast_ +3 touch (1d6) or
*Melee* sickle +0 (1d6) or
*Melee* bite +0 (1d3 plus will sapper)
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* +0
*Invocations* (CL 1):
- Least: _voice of madness_ (DC 18, 1 round)
*Spell-like Abilities* (CL 1):
- 1/d: _dancing lights, prestidigitation, unseen servant_
[d][/d]
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 20
*Feats* Night Haunt
*SQ* enhanced enchantment
*Skills* Appraise +4, Bluff +10, Diplomacy +8, Intimidate +8, Spellcraft +3 (+7 enchantment), Sense Motive +4, Use Magic Device +9
*Possessions* chain shirt, sickle; bell, 4 belt pouches, 10 pcs. chalk, 10 candles, flint and steel, mirror; 37gp, 8sp; 29.5 lbs, light load
[d][/d]
*Enhanced Enchantment (Ex)* Eladra adds +1 to the DCs of enchantment effects.
*Feign Enchantment (Su)* Eladra can pretend to be affected by enchantment effects, fooling even _detect magic_ and other magical means. Only a Sense Motive check opposed by her Bluff can discern the Eladra is not affected.
*Will Sapper (Ex)* Any creature bitten must succeed in a DC 12 Will save or take a -4 penalty on Will saves for 1 minute. Multiple bites do not stack.

*Appearance*
Eladra is a pale, short waif, barely five foot tall. Her hair is darker than night that shines like the stars, her eyes overly large and willed with the color of the palest sky blue. Most unusual are her large, needle-like teeth, which she rarely hides. Eladra is known to wear the whitest of slips to cover her little form.

*Background*
Jaebra are known as the jesters of the fey---flighty, enamored of life and themselves. But such is not Eladra. She is touched. Some say she might be 'blessed' directly by the Court of Stars, perhaps even by Morwel herself. In any case, she seems always distracted, as if hearing and seeing things that are not there. Her power is ethereal, her knowledge otherworldly---but whatever the source, it is true.

Eladra appeared in Cauldron a few months ago, about the time the disappearances began. She was seen at the Bluecrater Academy, debating planar philosophy and at Penryn's Creations looking over clockwork music boxes. A week she spent lost in Tygot’s Old Things, whispering over old documents, and in front of the Church of Wee Jas she danced for hours.  Of her past before entering Cauldron, she has not told or cannot recall. She only speaks of waiting... but for what, even she does not know.[sblock=Advancement]*Level 1 -> Warlock 1* HP: 8 (1d6+2) SP: 16 (2x4+2x4)
BAB: +0; Saves: Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +2
Skills: Appraise +2 racial, Bluff +3 +2 Racial, Diplomacy +3cc +2 Racial, Intimidate +3, Sense Motive +3, Spellcraft +1, Use Magic Device +3
Abilities: Str 13 - 2 racial, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 18 + 2 racial
Feats: Night Haunt (CArc: _dancing lights, prestidigitation, unseen servant_ as spell-like abilities)
Invocations: eldritch blast +1d6, _voice of madness_ (_lesser confusion_ for 1 r + 1/2 lvls)[/sblock]


----------



## Lorthanoth (Sep 29, 2007)

Do you need any more players - there seem to be a lot of people here already? A human hexblade - multi-ing later into swashbuckler sound ok? (not evil, of course)


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2007)

drothgery, I'm thinking that my character could be your older sister.  Is that cool with you?  I'm getting a picture of a noble psion that I think would account for some of the more developed social skills.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> drothgery, I'm thinking that my character could be your older sister.  Is that cool with you?  I'm getting a picture of a noble psion that I think would account for some of the more developed social skills.




That'd work, I think. Are you thinking the third sister, with a station in life much like Ariel's, or one of the elder two, quite likely with a husband and children of her own among the nobility?


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> That'd work, I think. Are you thinking the third sister, with a station in life much like Ariel's, or one of the elder two, quite likely with a husband and children of her own among the nobility?




One closer to your age, forgotten for the most part, no good in marrying off to anyone.  We'd have some kinship, having been left to our own devices most of the time.  Your character tended towards violence (you can come up with the reasons for that on your own!), while mine tended towards introspection, but eventually came out of her shell and now makes use of her beauty and social skills to get what she wants.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 29, 2007)

OK, I NEED this game. *Slobbers incoherently* FINALLY, a chance to pitch this idea! Two words, many syllables - Dragonborn Paladin. Basic character role is front-line basher (oversized weapon, ginourmous armor, high strength, ruthless disposition, the works) with SOME of the paladin-ish stuff on the side (I'm swapping the Special Mount for Charging Smite feature, I MIGHT keep the spellcasting, depending on the party, and his Charisma-based skills could be decent). He'll also be decent with the evil dragonslaying, but that will mostly be due to something like a Dragonbane weapon, rather than feats. Personality-wise, he's going to be a pretty fanatic l'il Paladin, completely merciless, but reliable.

So... this going to be alright? I haven't seen any Paladins pitched yet, and I've been thinking about this character for a while...


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> One closer to your age, forgotten for the most part, no good in marrying off to anyone.  We'd have some kinship, having been left to our own devices most of the time.  Your character tended towards violence (you can come up with the reasons for that on your own!), while mine tended towards introspection, but eventually came out of her shell and now makes use of her beauty and social skills to get what she wants.




It's probably worth noting that we would have seen each other rarely over the last five years or so (since Ariel became Dame Iren's squire/apprentice). Ariel's always been something of a tomboy, and was often caught playing at swords (and winning!) with her brothers. She's never been entirely certain her father didn't arrange for her to meet Dame Iren, and has never wanted to ask either of them straight out. She's probably closer to your character than most of her other siblings because the other sisters are much older than she is (I'm picturing son [eldest, principal heir, mid-30s, has adolescent/early teen kids of his own]-daughter-daughter-son-son-son-daughter [your character]-daughter [Ariel, youngest, 19], roughly every other year, for the eight Tanara scions).


----------



## James Heard (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, here's a tentative proposal. I'm not certain I'm entirely happy with the (frankly bizarre sounding, even to me) background fluff I wrote. After considering the minimum level issue I'm not convinced that going for a prestige class is viable any longer in any case (getting stuck in Cleric for several more levels than I need to sounds concept-breaking) Still, I think she's interesting, and I'd be willing to entertain other people's thoughts on the character some (even if I don't promise to take things I disagree with to heart).   

Basically the whole concept is very much owed to one of my favorite novels by HR Haggard. 

*Girl*
Female Human Swordsage 1
[sblock]
LG Medium Humanoid (Human)
*Init* +4; *Senses* Listen +4 Spot +4
*Languages* Common
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC *17, touch 13, flat-footed 14; + 3 dex, +4 chain shirt
*hp* 10  (1 HD)
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +5, *Will* +6
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* +3 scimitar
*Ranged* +3
*Special Actions* Swordsage Maneuvers & Stances
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* +2
*Combat Gear* scimitar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 13
*SQ* Quick to Act +1 (Ex), Discipline Focus(Desert Wind) (Ex)
*Feats *  Simple Weapons, Martial Weapons, Light Armor, Martial Study (Crusader's Strike), Desert Fire
*Skills*  Balance +7 (4 ranks), Concentration +6 (4 ranks), Hide +7 (4 ranks), Intimidate +5 (4 ranks), Move Silently +7 (4 ranks), Sense Motive +8 (4 ranks), Tumble +7 (4 ranks)
*Experience Points:* 0
*Possessions* combat gear plus backpack, belt pouch, bedroll, 50' silk rope, flint & steel, 2 _blessed bandages_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[/sblock]
*Appearance*

Girl's hair pours across her shoulders like honey gold, and her lips are always red and bee-stung as if they were ready to be kissed. Despite that, most people agree that her eyes, her eyes either ruin her beauty or mark it by way of warning. Red, deep crimson, malevolent, knowing red - even in darkness they sometimes seem to glitter.

Beyond that, Girl is short in stature and compact in form. Some might even mistake her as too small to be an effective combatant (but those eyes, those eyes promise dark things). Her hands are tough, weathered things though, the hands of a lifelong swordsman - unusual in one so young. Those in the know also note that despite a certain hesitancy in her movements, easily blamed on her youth, Girl moves likes a hunting cat stalking her prey. 

*Background*

Him was the greatest swordsman that ever lived. Trained by the finests shamans in the Nine Tribes in the Ruby Arts, he had slain warriors from every tribe within the jungle and some without. For six long years after and since he was her mother and father, mentor and most devoted servant. It was Him who taught Girl the way of blade and bow, the way of the whispering sands and the Perfect Death. She was born to be the vision of his goddess, he told her; and upon lap and knee, over corpse and campfire, Him trained her to be the perfect weapon - the marriage of death and desire, the continual yearning.

Him rescued Girl from savages as a child, though he was a simple man himself. To ward Her off, Him said, they would have sacrificed Girl to their dark masters. Pledged to Her service he was, to the old ways, the _oldest_ ways some would whisper. Girl's own ruby eyes marked her for the Witch Goddess, but next to Him she faded. From the Hellfurnaces to the heart of their jungle homeland, Girl was raised watching the worst enemies of Her Eyes suffer Him's displeasure. When she would cry at the glances of Her darkest servants, Him would strike her and reprimand her for her foolishness. Even they serve, he would say, as do you.

He made his last stand on a lonely road on the way to Cauldron. A battle of fleeting shadows, a cry, and he was gone. A filthy place, Him had said, but She calls. Girl buried Him under a mound of stones, but did not weep for him. If the goddess has called then Him would answer Her, if only through Girl, who was his most devoted servant.


[sblock=Advancement]
*L1>Swordsage 1* HP: 10  SP: +28 
Skill (ranks)
Balance 4, Concentration 4, Hide 4, Intimidate 4, Move Silently 4, Sense Motive 4, Tumble 4
1st Feat: Martial Study, Human Bonus: Desert Wind
Languages: Common, Sueloise
Maneuver's Known 6 + MS : Crusader's Strike (DS, Martial Study), Blistering Flourish (DW), Burning Blade (DW), Wind Stride (DW), Counter Charge (SS), Moment of Perfect Mind (DM), Sapphire Nightmare Blade (DM)
Stances Known 1 : Flame's Blessing (DW)
[/sblock]

Equipment Worksheet
[sblock]
Starting Gold = 160gp
000.00  traveller's outfit (one free outfit to hide naked adventurers)
000.10	entry fee to Cauldron
015.00	scimitar
100.00	chain shirt
002.00	backpack
000.10	bedroll
001.00	flint & steel
020.00	2 _blessed bandages_
010.00	50' silk rope
001.00	belt pouch	
----
10 GP 8 SP
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 29, 2007)

Edit: Consolidated everything upthread


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Ho ho ho...everyone's so bright and shiny in this group.

...we need someone depressed and gothy.

I give you: Thorn!

Official description and background pending, but the basic summary is that she's had a pretty unpleasant life...the dual stigmas of being not quite human and being utterly brilliant hanging heavy on her. Things looked up a bit when she got into the wizarding school, though she'd never admit it, and she took up study of the planes because THIS world was so boring and insipid. At the same time though, she struggled with a swelling terror of the lower planes, to which she became terrified that she may be doomed to regardless of her actions because of her tainted nature. Therefore she refuses to have anything to do with them.

[sblock=Thorn]Name: Thorn
Race: Tiefling
Class/Level: Conjuror 1
Gender: Female
Exp

Desc

Strength (STR) 12
Dexterity (DEX) 18
Constitution (CON) 15
Intelligence (INT) 20
Wisdom (WIS) 13
Charisma (CHA) 12

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 14
Hit Points: 6/6
Movement: 30'

Init: +4
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee Attack: +1
Ranged Attack: +4
Fort: +2
Reflex: +4
Will: +3

Race Abilities
+2 dex, +2 int, -2 cha
Darkness 1/day, SLA
Darkvision 60'
+2 Hide, +2 Bluff
Resistances: Fire 5, Cold 5, Elec 5
Proficient with all simple & martial weaponry
Native Outsider type
Requires more exp (+100/level)

Class Abilities:
Prohibited Schools: Illusion, Enchantment
Augment Summoning
Rapid Summoning

Skills: 28
Concentration +6 (4 ranks + 2 con)
Craft +9 (4 ranks + 5 int)
Knowledge: Arcana +9 (4 ranks + 5 int)
Knowledge: The Planes +9 (4 ranks + 5 int)
Knowledge: Nature +9 (4 ranks + 5 int)
Knowledge: Religion +9 (4 ranks + 5 int)
Spellcraft +9 (4 ranks + 5 int)

Feats
1 Alacritous Cogitation

Languages - Common, Infernal, Draconic, Celestial, Terran, Auran, Ignan

Spellcasting (CL 1, DC 14+lvl)
Memorized
0 - Detect Magic, ?, Disrupt Undead, B Acid Splash
1 - Mage Armor, Magic Missile, ?, B Hail of Stones

? = Blank for use with Alacritous Cogitation
B = Bonus slot from specialist

Spellbook
0 - Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, 

Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, Mage Hand, Mending, 

Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation
1 - Protection from Evil, Shield, Grease, Mage Armor, True Strike, Magic Missile, Hail 

of Stones, Summon Monster I

Money - 4sp

Weapons -
Light Crossbow, +4 to hit, 1d8 dmg, 80', 19-20 x2, mv to reload, 4lbs, 35gp
10 bolts, 1gp, 1lb

Armour -
Traveler clothing

Gear -
Backpack, 2gp, 2lbs
 - Spellbook, 15gp, 3lbs
 - Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
 - Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs

2 Belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb
 - Caltrops, 1gp, 2lbs
 - Soap, 5sp, 1lb
 - 1 flask of acid, 10gp, 1lbs
 - 1 flask alchemist's fire, 20gp, 1lbs

2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb

Spell component bag, 5gp, 2lbs
 - 5 flecks of jade, 25gp, - (Hail of stones)

Magic -
	None

Background: 
	Pending[/sblock]

As for linked backgrounds, I'm still totally up for that. Since we're both probably maxing Ints, it's likely that Thorn and your gnome were/are the top students of their respective classes. Professional rivalry/friendship is very likely!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 29, 2007)

Updated potential Eladra-PC hooks w/ Thorn.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2007)

I've consolidated Ariel's stuff at this post.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 29, 2007)

Updated potential Eladra-PC hooks w/ Delkat.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 29, 2007)

```
Name: Hedowann the self-stylized "Shadow"
Race: Gnome
Class/Level: Illusionist 1
Gender: Male
Exp

Strength (STR) 10
Dexterity (DEX) 15
Constitution (CON) 18
Intelligence (INT) 18
Wisdom (WIS) 14
Charisma (CHA) 13

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 13
Hit Points: 8
Movement: 20'

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee Attack: +1 Quarterstaff +1 1d4 x2
Ranged Attack: +3 Dagger +3 1d2 19-20x2
Fort: +4
Reflex: +2
Will: +4

Race Abilities
+2 CON, -2 STR
Small Size (+1 AC, +1 Hit, +4 Hide)
20 Land Speed
Low-Light Vision
+2 racial bonus on saving throws versus illusions
+1 DC for all illusion spells cast
+1 to attack kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the Giant type
+2 Racial bonus on Listen
+2 Racial bonus on Craft (Alchemy)
Spell Like Abilities: 1/day: Speak With Animals (Burrowing mammals only, 
1 minute duration), dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation; 
Caster level 1st, DC 11 + spell level

Class Abilities:
Prohibited Schools: Conjuration, Necromancy
Scribe Scroll
Chains of Disbelief: (UA, pg. 63)

Skills: 24
Listen +4 (0 Ranks + 2 Wis + 2 Gnome)
Spot +2 (0 Ranks + 2 Wis)
Concentration +8 (4 Ranks + 4 Con)
Hide +6 (0 Ranks + 2 Dex + 4 Gnome)
Knowledge: Arcana +8 (4 Ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: History +8 (4 Ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Nature +8 (4 Ranks + 4 Int)
Knowledge: Dungeoneering +8 (4 Ranks + 4 Int)
Spellcraft +8 (4 Ranks + 4 Int)

Feats
Spell Focus (Illusion)

Languages - Common, Gnome, Draconic, Dwarven, Terran, Elven, Giant

Spellcasting (CL 1, DC 14 + level; Illusions DC 16 + Level)
Memorized
0 - Message, Light, Detect Magic
1 - Color Spray, Enlarge Person, Charm Person

Spellbook
0 - Resistance, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, 
Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, 
Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation
1 - Color Spray, Charm Person, Disguise Self, Ventriloquism, Identify, 
Enlarge Person, Magic Missile

Money - 28gp, 7sp, 8cp

Weapons - Quarterstaff, 1lb; Dagger x4 8gp, 1lb

Armour - None

Gear -
Backpack, 2gp, .5lbs
 - Spellbook, 15gp, 3lbs
 - Bedroll, 1sp, 1.25lbs
 - Blanket, 5sp, .75lbs
 - Waterskin, 1gp, 1lb
 - Chalk, 1cp
 - Candle, 1cp
 - Flint and steel, 1gp
 - Smokestick, 20gp
 - Mirror, 10gp, .5lb
 - Soap, 5sp, 1lb
 - Bullseye Lantern, 12gp
 - Tent, 10gp, 5lbs
 - Trail Rations x8, 4gp, 2lbs
 - City Fee 1sp

2 scroll cases, 2gp, 1lb

Spell component bag, 5gp, 2lbs

Total Weight: 20lbs

Light Load: 24.75lbs or less; Medium Load: 24.76-49.5lbs; Heavy Load: 49.51-75
```

[sblock=Appearance]Gender: Male
Size: Small
Age: 49
Height: 3'5"
Weight: 45lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Black
Skin: Fair

Hedowann, like all gnomes, was naturally predisposed to being well-groomed. Though quite young, he has a small mustache growing in nicely, thin upon the lip and just showing the slightest hint of a curl at the ends. His skin is fair, natural for growing up in Cauldron, but it parlays nicely with the dark of his hair, which he keeps shortly spiked around his head.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Hedowann was one of the many children raised at the Lantern Street Orphanage. That is where the similarity with his peers ended. As a gnome, he developed much more slowly than the other children, who would come and go in a matter of years. Hedowann, however, stayed. For near forty years he watched as human children would grow up in an instant, surprising him as toddlers and then reaching adulthood before he grew an inch. Any playmates he would attract would outgrow him too soon, develop faster, and figure themselves _too old_ to be playing with Hedowann.

And so the young gnome found himself without very many friends. Though friendly, and at times attached to one lad or lass, those who grew up with him soon looked upon with pity at the perpetual youth carried on. Despite all this, Hedowann kept his head held high, accepted that he was different, and tried to make the best of his situation. His one constant companion was books. Though the orphanage had a modest collection, it was one Hedowann read to completion. No matter how boring or dull, each tome was read at least one time by the young gnome. He read as a crop of children came and went, the gnome a shadow in their eyes.

By the time his 'tricks' manifested, he was getting older and ready to leave the orphanage, despite his diminutive stature. Lantern Street enlisted him at Bluecrater when it was time, as was customary of all orphans, so that they can be integrated into society in some manner. Yet Hedowann showed aptitude in near all things. He was sharp, quick witted and determined, too good for mere trade skills. And so it was that he began his training as a wizard, albeit on a probationary period. Soon the temporary tag was withdrawn as Hedowann shot toward the lead of the class. His aptitudes gravitated toward illusion, natural for a gnome, but unlike most wizards, when someone broke through one of Hedowann's illusions, they still yet proved potent and tangible to all others until they themselves broke through.

When the kidnappings appeared, Hedowann had already 'graduated' his training. And, though he was still living at the academy, he had been spending his recent time performing odd jobs, cavorting around the city, waiting for the right opportunity to use and expand his talents. And this one was perfect.[/sblock]


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 29, 2007)

*B*loodcookie
Yes, a Favored Soul is an acceptable character submission.

*V*oda Vosa and Lorthanoth
This is not a first come, first serve deal. Just because some have shown an interest doesn’t necessarily mean that they’ll be playing. If you would like to submit a character, please do so before the deadline. 

*N*azhkandrias
Dragonborn, spellscales, and kobolds are not acceptable PC races. The list is here: http://valorsend.proboards105.com/index.cgi?board=scap&action=display&thread=1190173816

*T*hose that have already posted a character
I’m going to give the current submissions a quick look to see if there are any issues.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmm, OK, in that case, I might be putting up a Human Paladin soon. I can't decide if I want to do Paladin of Freedom or a regular Paladin, so let me ask you a few questions...

Would you be OK with the Ranged Smite (Book Of Exalted Deeds) feat for a ranged Paladin of Freedom? Basically, it just lets you Smite Evil with a ranged weapon. You see, I was going to use a non-mounted Paladin of Freedom focusing on ranged, rather than melee, combat. All that means is a Greatbow, a substitution for the mount, and the Ranged Smite feat. Is this OK? If not, I can go with a more standard Paladin.


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 29, 2007)

Nazhkandrias
Generally I try to avoid BoED; however, I’ll allow Ranged Smite. Remember it is an Exalted feat; step out of line (in character) even a little, and it’ll go poof.

Trading Mount for Exotic Weapon Prof (Greatbow)? Okay.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 29, 2007)

Ah, thanks! In that case, I'm going for the Paladin of Freedom. He's mostly done, I'll have him up soon.

Don't worry about the poofing of the feats, trust me, he's pretty straight-arrow Chaotic Good - he'll be a good l'il Holy Warrior! 

And I didn't necessarily mean trading the mount for proficiency with the Greatbow, but since you're cool with it, I'll use that if I don't find anything that suits my character better.


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2007)

HANTRA TANARA, FEMALE HUMAN PSION (TELEPATH) 1

[sblock=stats etc]*HANTRA TANARA[ECL 1] 0/1,000xp
Human Psion (Telepath) 1
Lawful Neutral*
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Sylvan. 
*AC* 12, Touch 12, FF 10 (+2 Dex).  
*HP* 6
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +2, *Will* +3
*Spd* 30ft
*Melee* Unarmed Strike (+1 atk, 1d3+1 dmg, nonproficient, provokes AoO)
*Ranged* Ranged Touch Attack (+2 atk)
*Space* 5ft; *Reach* 5ft
*Base Attack* +0; *Grapple* +1
*Power Points/Day*: 4
*Manifester Level*: 1st
*Powers Known*: 
*1* – Charm (Psionic), Empathy, Mindlink, Mind Thrust, and Telempathic Projection. *Base SDC* 15/16.
*Ability Scores* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 18, Wis 13, Cha 16
*Feats* Alertness (from psicrystal), Inquisitor, Psicrystal Affinity (Sympathetic; +3 to Sense Motive), Psionic Endowment
*Skills* Bluff (4) +7, Concentration (4) +6, Diplomacy (4) +7, Gather Information (4) +7, Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) (4) +8, Knowledge (Psionics) (2) +6, Psicraft (2) +6, Sense Motive (4) +8.

*Gear*: 
TBA

*Wealth*: 120gp 

*Concept*: A noble member of house Tanara who, along with her sister, Ariel, routinely sneak out into the unwashed depths of Cauldron to seek adventure.
*Appearance*: Girded in fineries befitting a member of the landed aristocracy: deep greens, vibrant purples, and bright whites.  Wears a fine robe, a glimmering overcoat, and fine jewelry.  Carries no weapons and doesn’t wear armor.  5’9”, 130lbs, green eyes, and long, black hair.

*Background in Brief*: TBA[/sblock]

Some of these items are still in progress.  Let me know if there are any issues with what I have thus far.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 29, 2007)

*Simon*

[sblock=Here is what I have so far, background coming]Name: Simon
Race: Human
Class/Level: Factotum 1
Gender: Male
Exp:

Strength (STR) 14
Dexterity (DEX) 16
Constitution (CON) 15
Intelligence (INT) 18
Wisdom (WIS) 13
Charisma (CHA) 12

Alignment: CG
AC: 17
Hit Points: 10
Movement: 30'  Light load 56lb of gear

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee Attack: +2 Scimitar, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2
Ranged Attack: +3 Comp longbow, 1d8;  +1 to att/dam if within 30’
Fort: +2
Reflex: +5
Will: +1

Race Abilities
+1 skill point per level(x4 at first level)
Bonus feat at first level

Class Abilities:
Inspiration points:  3
Cunning insight:  Spend one inspiration point to gain a compentence bonus on an attack, damage, or save equal to your intelligence bonus.
Cunning knowledge:  When using a skill in which you have at least one rank you can spend one inspiration point to gain a bonus equal to you factotum level.  You can use this ability once per skill per day. 

Skills: 44
Concentration +6 (4 ranks + 2 con)
Disable Device +8 (4 ranks +4 int)
Hide +5 (4 ranks +3 dex -2 ACP)
Knowledge: Arcana +8 (4 ranks + 4 int)
Knowledge: Religion +8 (4 ranks + 4 int)
Knowledge:  Local  +8  (4 ranks + 4 int)
Move silently  +5 (4 ranks +3 dex -2 ACP)
Open lock  +7  (4 ranks +3 dex)
Search  +8 (4 ranks + 4 int)
Spellcraft +8 (4 ranks + 4 int)
Spot  +5 (4 ranks + 1 wis)

Feats
Bonus Human:  Font of Inspiration
1:  Point blank shot

Languages - Common, Elven, Dwarven, Goblin, Celestial


Chain shirt, 25 lb
Dagger, 1lb
Longbow, Composite 3lb
Scimitar, 4lb
Backpack, 2lb
Bedroll, 5lb
Belt pouchx2, 1lb
Soap, 1lb
Waterskin, 4lb
2 Sunrods, 4 lb
Arrows(40), 6lb

15gp
4sp
[/sblock]


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 29, 2007)

[sblock=Fixed]Creamsteak / Grimmjack
Character Sheet
-2 Armor Check Penalty on Balance, Climb, Hide, and Tumble

Drothgery /Ariel
Character Sheet
S*t*one Bones
-2 Armor Check Penalty on Balance and Tumble



> Ranged thrown dagger +4



Shouldn’t this be +3 (+1BAB +2 Dex mod)?

Background
Nobility carries several advantages in Cauldron. Therefore, Ariel’s family will need to be lesser nobles that have no recognized authority or special privileges in Cauldron; or they could, in fact, just be extremely wealthy merchants that are nobles in all but title, etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 29, 2007)

Hantra's ties to other characters:

Ariel Tanara (sister) - Obvious.  Although drothgery is right about the likelihood that Hantra and Ariel are not sewn together at the hip.  The sisters would likely have spent a lot of time together prior to when Ariel left to join Dame Iren.  They would still share a connection, but have probably recently become re-acquainted.

ethandrew's gnome illusionist - Not sure, although, being one of the most intelligent folks in the city, its likely the gnome might share some interests with Hantra.  She is pretty outgoing after all, and not at all shy about mixing with various races and social strata.

Eladra - Hantra has gone and learned Sylvan and has more than a passing interest in the fey.  It's very possible that Hantra and Eladra, if they had crossed paths, would have become friends.  I think they have some similar interests.

Grimmjack - Not sure.  Most likely via Ariel, or not at all.  It doesn't sound like Grimmjack and Hantra would have crossed paths.

Thorn - As a wizard, it's likely Thorn would have run across the nobility and thus, Hantra, though it's possible Thorn and Hantra may have met while pursuing other mutual intellectual interests.

Delkat - Pretty much as Thorn.  The priesthood and the nobility are likely to have their ties, and thus a possible way Delkat and Hantra could have met.

Not sure about any other characters at this point.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 29, 2007)

Fixed the armor check penalty on associated skills.


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 30, 2007)

[sblock=Fixed]stonegod/ Eladra
Before I start looking at the skills:
If 18, 16, 15, 14, 13, and 12 are the ability scores (before racial adjustments);
And Str 11(13-2), Dex 16, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 20(18+2) are after adjustments.

Then shouldn’t this, Wis 10, be 12?

JH / Girl
The Character Sheet looks okay aside from the -2 AC penalty not being applied. The background is um…unusual.

Shayuri / Thorn
What page/source discusses replacing Scribe Scroll with Augment Summoning. (I’m assuming this is what was done.)

Hail of Stones is in the Spell Compendium, right? Yep. Yeah, it’ll be okay.

s@squ@tch / Delkat
Everything seems okay.

stonegod / revised Eladra
I’ll check it tomorrow.

Insight / Hantra
Unless I’m reading it wrong, you should only have three powers known. (high Int mod boosts pp not powers known)

EvolutionKB / Simon
Check encumbrance for carrying a medium load.
Do you mind if I limit Font of Inspiration, so that it can only be taken 3 times?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> stonegod/ Eladra
> Before I start looking at the skills:
> If 18, 16, 15, 14, 13, and 12 are the ability scores (before racial adjustments);
> And Str 11(13-2), Dex 16, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 20(18+2) are after adjustments.



Yes, indeed. I wrote down 10 instead of 12. Fixed.

And as I pointed out, the skill/feat/invocation choices are pending final party composition (don't want too much redundancy). But her differentness remains.

Thanks.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 30, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> Drothgery /Ariel
> Character Sheet
> S*t*one Bones
> -2 Armor Check Penalty on Balance and Tumble
> ...




Fixed these.



			
				Valors_End said:
			
		

> Background
> Nobility carries several advantages in Cauldron. Therefore, Ariel’s family will need to be lesser nobles that have no recognized authority or special privileges in Cauldron; or they could, in fact, just be extremely wealthy merchants that are nobles in all but title, etc.




I was kind of figuring that being very far down the inheritence tree, Hantra and Ariel (they're Lord Tanara's 7th and 8th children, respectively, and their father's eldest son and heir has children of his own not much younger than Ariel) and not being from Cauldron (they're from Sasserine, which I picked because it was the biggest city on your outline), they wouldn't have many 'official' perks of nobility (beyond customary deference from commoners in friendly territories) even though Lord Tanara, as I originally concieved him, definitely had both rank and wealth.

So before we decide how we'd rework things...

Is it possible to 'buy off' the benefits of being nobility (ala the XP penalty the planetouched PCs are paying)? And if so, what are they?

If not, Lord Tanara's title is the lowest-ranking one within Sasserine nobility (and it was only in the last generation or two that the family gained an inherited title), but he has influence rather well beyond his rank due to wealth and/or successfully aiding the Dawn Council when he was younger.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Sep 30, 2007)

Edit: Upon further consideration, I think I'm going to withdraw from this one. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Insight (Sep 30, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I was kind of figuring that being very far down the inheritence tree, Hantra and Ariel (they're Lord Tanara's 7th and 8th children, respectively, and their father's eldest son and heir has children of his own not much younger than Ariel) and not being from Cauldron (they're from Sasserine, which I picked because it was the biggest city on your outline), they wouldn't have many 'official' perks of nobility (beyond customary deference from commoners in friendly territories) even though Lord Tanara, as I originally concieved him, definitely had both rank and wealth.
> 
> So before we decide how we'd rework things...
> 
> ...




Yeah, it'd be kinda neat if we were from a higher-ranked house and had to take a feat or pay xp for the benefits.  Unless it'd totally break the game or something.


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 30, 2007)

> Is it possible to 'buy off' the benefits of being nobility (ala the XP penalty the planetouched PCs are paying)? And if so, what are they?




Nobility is actually a feat in the SCAP. I was trying to avoid using it and the other local hero feats for story reasons. Yes, I know that sounds backwards. Most, if not all, of the nobles in Cauldron are part of the same noble families in Sasserine. The laws in both areas are highly favorable to those with patents of nobility.

so how about:
The Tanara line is not part of the founding noble families of Cauldron or Sasserine; their "recent" ascension to power gives them  recognition and standing in Sasserine, but the nobles of Cauldron have yet to accept the Tanara family as "legitimate" nobles. In the eyes of the law they, are not consider a Noble house (though the actions of someone might cause this to change).



Spoiler



I'm hungry and I forgot my point.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> Shayuri / Thorn
> What page/source discusses replacing Scribe Scroll with Augment Summoning. (I’m assuming this is what was done.)




Unearthed Arcana - Specialist Wizard Variants - p60 under Conjurer Variants. It's under the ability marked Enhanced Summoning (Ex), about midway down the page on the first column.

Also in the SRD, if you have that handy.


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 30, 2007)

> Unearthed Arcana - Specialist Wizard Variants - p60 under Conjurer Variants. It's under the ability marked Enhanced Summoning (Ex), about midway down the page on the first column.




In other words, if it were a snake it would have bitten me.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> We could go siblings, but rivals/friends looks very possible too, given that there's an arcane academy in Cauldron.




There is? I didn't see any reference to that in the linked info on Cauldron.  Which post has that info?

Also siblings of different races could be because one is adopted.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2007)

*Voadam Reborn history*

Voadam heard Gamad scream and spun around to see the deformed dwarf had once again pulled out the Fragment of the Rod of Law. "I see Darkness, it is coming … Nooooo!" Gamad wailed. Then all turned black as the Queen of Chaos used Gamad's contact to send her power bubbling through the artefact and banish the heroes to the corners of the multiverse with her raw power.

Voadam recognized the tearing of a planar rift having experienced these before. But there was more this time. Raw Chaos flowed through the rift, warping into the demon hunter and changing him, robbing him of some of his humanity, some of his power, and changing him.

He awoke alone. He felt different and quickly took stock of his situation. His singed black robes were quickly mended by a cantrip. By the stars he was no longer on the same world. Voadam cursed. Again. However there was something new, he could see in the dark and when he focused on the dark a brightness welled up from within him, illuminating the night as if it was full day.

The demon hunting wizard saw a Volcano lit up from within as if by city lights and decided to head there once he got his bearings, he would have to determine what world he was now on, and see if he could find out more about the Queen, the Lord, or the Vaati. He also needed to figure out what had happened to him. So much kept going on and he always got involved. He needed to know more and a settlement was the best place to begin.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 30, 2007)

*Voadam Reborn stats work in progress*

Voadam
Aasimar wizard 1
NG

Str 14
Dex 15
Con 16
Int 18
Wis 14
Cha 15

F+3, R+2, W+4

Hp 7
AC 12 (+2 dex) Touch 12, flat footed 10

BAB +0
Grapple +2
Init +2

Attack unarmed strike melee +2 d3
Attack dagger melee/ranged +2 d4 19-20 RI 10'
Attack dart ranged +2 d4 RI 20'

Feats: All simple and Martial weapons, Improved Unarmed Strike, Scribe Scroll, 
Skills: 
Concentration +7 (4 ranks, +3 con)
Knowledge arcane +8 (4 ranks, +4 int)
Knowledge history +5 (1 rank, +4 int)
Knowledge local +5 (1 rank, +4 int)
Knowledge nature +5 (1 rank, +4 int)
Knowledge nobility +6 (2 ranks, +4 int)
Knowledge planar +8 (4 ranks, +4 int)
Knowledge religion +8 (4 ranks, +4 int)
Listen +4 (+2 wis, +2 racial)
Profession merchant +3 (1 rank, +2 wis)
Profession sailor +3 (1 rank, +2 wis)
Spellcraft +5 (1 rank, +4 int)
Spot +4 (+2 wis, +2 racial)
Languages: Common, Celestial, Abyssal, Orcish, TBD, TBD,

Native outsider
Darkvision
Resistances
Daylight 1/day

Spells DC 14+ spell level

1st 2
Mage Armor, Color Spray, 
0th 3 
Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Prestidigitation,

Spellbook

1st level - Color Spray, Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Disguise Self, Identify, Mage Armor, Orb of Cold Lesser (spell compendium), 
0-level - All srd

Equip
Black robes
Green Sash
Scroll of Mage Hand
Scroll of Mending
Scroll of Comprehend Languages
Scroll of Color Spray X2
Scroll of Disguise Self
Scroll of Mage Armor
Scroll of Orb of Cold Lesser X2
Scrolls = 100 gp total for crafting
Dagger 2 gp
darts 6 3 gp
Backpack 2 gp
Fish hook token
Dice
3 gp


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 30, 2007)

Voadam said:
			
		

> There is? I didn't see any reference to that in the linked info on Cauldron.  Which post has that info?




It's in the supplemental that VE posted in the initial post. Then under locations and in the last post there: Bluecrater Academy.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 30, 2007)

Updated Ariel plot hooks with MICHTALHEG, Voadam, and Girl, plus placeholders for Simon and ethandrew's character at this post.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

Hah! There's an orphanage! Excellent!

That's a good hook for Thorn. I shall say that she was, once, a ward of that very orphanage...yesss....thus she will be interested in those kidnappings...


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2007)

Updated Eladra with possible Voadam link (fancy seeing you here on the weekened!) and possible orphanage/Thorn tie.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 30, 2007)

wishing I saw this a couple days ago....


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

(Psst...there's always Time of Vengeance, if you have a moment. )


----------



## James Heard (Sep 30, 2007)

*Black Colo*
Male Aasimar Swift Hunter Druid 1
[sblock]
NG Medium Outsider (Native)
*Init* +4; *Senses* Listen +6 Spot +10, Darkvision 60 feet
*Languages* Common, Druidic, Celestial, Sylvan
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC *18, touch 18, flat-footed 10; + 4 dex, +4 wis
*hp* 10  (1 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +4, *Will* +6
*Resistances*  Acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* +2 Shortspear 1d6+2 OR +0 sleeve blade 1d4+2
*Ranged* +4 Shortspear 1d6+2 RI 20ft
*Special Actions* _Daylight_ once per day (CL1), Favored Enemy (Evil Outsiders) +2, Avenging Strike (+2 atk/dmg melee atk vs Evil Outsider, 2/day)
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* +2
*Combat Gear* shortspear, sleeve blade
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 15
*SQ* Aasimar keen senses, AC Bonus (as Monk), Wild Empathy, Nature Sense, Animal Companion
*Feats *  Druid Weapon Proficiencies, Track, Avenging Strike
*Skills*  Concentration +6 (4 ranks), Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks), Knowledge (Nature) +10 (4 ranks), Spot +10 (4 ranks), Survival +10 (4 ranks)
*Experience Points:* 0
*Possessions* combat gear plus tricorn hat, oilskin suit w/hidden inside pocket, traveler's outfit, backpack, bedroll, flint & steel, holly & mistletoe, waterskin, belt pouch, & signet ring
*Druid Spells Prepared* (3/2, CL 1st, +4 ranged touch, +2 melee touch):

0th—  (DC 14) _Cure Minor Wounds, Dawn, Mending_
1st—  (DC 15) _Beast Claws, Lesser Vigor_
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[/sblock]
*Appearance*

Colo, as his nickname implies, is unusual looking for one of his heritage. His skin is as black as night, and his eyes as white as stars - the both of them hanging upon an impressively muscled and refined frame often draped in loose cotton clothes as sparse in coloration as the rest of him. His hair is as dark as his skin, and has rarely been cut. Long, elaborately braided hair falls to the backs of his thighs.

Colo favors a dark blue tricorn hat and a large matching blue coat to shed Cauldron's constant rains to wear over his looser, drab clothes. In hand or hung from a hook at his side, his dull bladed shortspear is never far from hand.

*Background*

Colo's father spoke very little of his mother, only that she was dark of skin and kind in nature, dead soon after Colo was born fighting in the Demonskar. The eldest son, it might have been expected by some that Colo would take up the family business and become a brewer, but Colo was always wild at heart and his half-brothers and sisters much more suited to it. Still, Colo feels he has betrayed his father and the mother who raised him by not accepting the responsibility.

Colo tries to spend much of his free time tending to his younger siblings, a duty that grows ever more difficult as his responsibilities grow larger. 

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1>Swift Hunter Druid 1 UA58* HP: 10  SP: 20
Skill (ranks)
Concentration (4 ranks), Diplomacy (4 ranks), Knowledge (Nature) (4 ranks), Spot (4 ranks), Survival (4 ranks)
1st Feat: Avenging Strike,Swift Hunter Bonus: Track
Languages: Common, Druidic, Celestial, Sylvan
[/sblock]

Equipment Worksheet
[sblock]
Starting Gold = 80GP
000.00  traveler's outfit (one free outfit to hide naked adventurers)
001.00  shortspear 3lb.
015.00  tricorn hat 1lb.
010.00  oilskin suit 10lb.
001.00  (w/ inside pocket (tiny))
004.00  sleeve blade (as dagger, -2 to hit, DC 15 Search to discover) 1lb.
000.10  bedroll 5lb.
001.00  flint & steel
005.00  signet ring
001.00  belt pouch .5lb.
002.00  backpack 2lb.
000.00  holly & mistletoe
001.00  waterskin 4lb.
005.00  spell component pouch 2lb.
----
33 GP 9 SP remaining, 28.5lb. light load

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Okay, so I was getting a "gosh, where to fit in Girl" feeling from everyone so I started pondering other concepts. Even though I think mechanically he's a little bit more out there than Girl, Colo is definitely more of a "everyday joe adventurer" with ties to Cauldron and everything. His sheet isn't all the way done, but I thought I'd post what I had to check people's reactions to him compared with the other concept.



I liked Her, but she is a bit different in terms of mind set (and changing a thousands year old archetype of woman to 1st level is a bit of work). Colo is using one of the UA druid variants (wildshape->unarmed and tracking), correct?


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 30, 2007)

Because there have been some changes along the way, the submissions at this point are:

Shayuri - Thorn, Tiefling Specialist Conjuror, NG
Creamsteak - Grimmjack Jaggerjaw, Hill Dwarf “Fighter-Styled” Rogue, LG
stonegod - Eladra, Jaebra Warlock, CG
stonegod - Eladra, Jaebra Copper Dragon Shaman, CG
James Heard - Girl, Human Swordsage, LG
James Heard - Colo, Aasimar “Swift Hunter” Druid, LG
ethandrew -  Hedowann, Gnome Illusionist, NG
s@squ@tch - Delkat Krotan, Human Cleric of Pelor, NG
EvolutionKB - Simon, Human Factotum, CG
Voadam - Voadam, Aasimar Wizard, NG
drothgery - Ariel Tanara, Human Warblade, LG
Nazhkandrias - Kaelestis the Silver Gale, Human Paladin of Freedom (Archer), CG
Caliber - Koen Al'Veren, Human Swordsage of Fharlanghn, NG
Mandy Pandy - Kali Belios, Tiefling Rogue, TN
Tailspinner - Zurg Bravehelm, Hill Dwarf Cleric of Hanseath, CG

Lorthanoth - Human Hexblade?

gabrion - opted out
Insight - opted out
WarlockLord - opted out 
Bloodcookie - opted out
Voda Vosa - ?
hero4hire - ?

If I have missed anyone, let me know. UA is getting much use it seems.
Recruitment *is closed*; I just needed a summary and thought it might help others as well.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 30, 2007)

OK, here's the stats and info for Kaelestis, the Silver Gale.

[sblock=Kaelestis, the Silver Gale]Male Human Paladin of Freedom 1
Medium Humanoid (Human)
Hit Dice: 1d10+1 (11 hp)
Initiative: +4
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 17 (+4 Dex, +3 armor), touch 14, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+3
Attack: Greatbow +5 ranged (1d10/x3) or bow blade +1 melee (1d4+2/x3) or dagger +3 melee (1d4+2/19-20) or knee blade -1 melee (1d6+2/19-20)
Full Attack: Greatbow +5 ranged (1d10/x3) or bow blade +1 melee (1d4+2/x3) or dagger +3 melee (1d4+2/19-20) or knee blade -1 melee (1d6+2/19-20)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Smite evil 1/day
Special Qualities: Aura of good, detect evil
Saves: Fort + 3, Ref +4, Will + 2
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 16
Skill Ranks: Bluff 4, Heal 4, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) 4, Sense Motive 4
Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (greatbow), Point Blank Shot, Ranged Smite
Alignment: CG
Equipment: Traveler’s outfit, Studded leather armor, greatbow with bow blade, 60 arrows, knee blade (right knee), dagger, backpack with waterskin, sack, belt pouch, bedroll, wooden holy symbol of freedom, signet ring, small steel mirror, flint and steel, hooded lantern, 3 pints of oil, 4 days trail rations, 1 lb. of soap
Coins: 4 gp, 8 sp, 7 cp
Weight Carried: 61 lbs.
Weight Capacities: Light – 66 lbs., Medium – 133 lbs., Heavy – 200 lbs.
Languages: Celestial, Common[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]Age: 22
Height: 6’1”
Weight: 180 lbs.
Skin: White, lightly tanned.
Hair: Long, glossy silver hair that he keeps in a loose ponytail that hangs to about shoulderlength.
Eyes: Deep blue.
Physical Appearance: A tall, lean man with long silver hair. Kaelestis has very good posture, always standing straight up with his chest out. He tends to be smiling a lot, which alludes to his overall good nature. Kaelestis wears silver-studded leather armor, with the leather being tanned and bleached to give it a white complexion. He wields a massive bow in combat, made of bleached-white wood.
Personality: Kaelestis is fun loving and rarely takes things seriously, unless he feels particularly strongly about something, at which point he instantly becomes firm and somewhat cold. Despite his troubled youth, he has found new light in his life, and always seems to be fairly happy, or at least content. When angered, however, he is a fearsome man, indeed.
Clothing: Kaelestis usually wears street dress underneath his armor, preferring blues and whites. As he says, “Armor is for business, and should be taken seriously – but, honestly, clothes are for the good times, or at least when nobody’s out to kill you!”[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Kaelestis was born to Constantina and Johannes in the settlement of Kingfisher Hollow. His family was not particularly wealthy, since his mother was a librarian and his father was a soldier in the militia, but they were happy, and they were never in danger of starving. Kaelestis’ childhood was fairly normal – he obeyed his parents, he helped out around the house, and his neighbors generally saw him as a pleasant, well-mannered young boy. His mother used to read to him every day, and he quickly became a sharp, articulate child. His father even taught him a little archery and swordplay, from time to time. Kaelestis was perfectly happy with his fairly enjoyable life, until, one day, while he and his family were enjoying a picnic outside of a nearby sugarcane field, the unforgettable happened.

It all transpired so fast – the galloping of hooves, his mother running with him into the sugarcane fields, his father drawing his blade. The clash of steel and the sounds of hooves striking earth seemed to permeate the air around him, but all Kaelestis could hear was his father’s final yell, below the noise, but louder than anything else to his young ears. His mother, frantic and sobbing, dragged him through the fields, urging him to run faster. And they ran, but a new sound emerged – the sound of sugarcane being trampled by ironclad hooves. Within minutes, the raiders caught up to him and his mother, and his mother whirled around, rock in hand, ferocity in her eyes. Not caring for the consequences, she hurled herself at the first rider that she saw, leaping at him and striking such a solid blow to his unarmored head that he fell to the ground, skull split. A moment later, the whistle of an axe and the sound of her limp body striking the ground were all that Kaelestis noticed. He didn’t notice the raider behind him, he hardly even felt the sharp crack of an armored fist striking the back of his head. All he felt was hopelessness, and then the embrace of darkness.

The next several years of Kaelestis’ life are a blur of toil and misery. He spent the next six years of his life in slavery to a band of brigands – he and others that had been picked up from small settlements around the countryside toiled day and night, cutting lumber, excavating rocks, skinning hides, all under the cruel lash of the whip. The goods were then hauled off to a faraway town, and vast amounts of gold and silver came back. That was all Kaelestis knew – the labor, the whip, the money, and the misery. So great was the strain of the work and the hopelessness in his heart, that his head of brown hair turned completely grey, and everything but the tiniest spark died in his blue eyes. From a mere eleven years of age until he was seventeen years old, his entire life was a pit of despair and hopelessness. He saw others collapse under the whip, falling to the ground and refusing to (or sometimes not being able to) get up. Several times he thought of giving in, but he was determined to win his life back. One day, his chance came.

A band of wandering crusaders happened upon the bandit’s labor camp one fateful summer day, while the sun was high in the sky. He and the other slaves were hurried into a large tent, and ordered under pain of death to keep silent. This had happened several times before, and the slaves were used to this mad rush by now. However, today was different. Kaelestis heard the sounds of arguing, yelling bandits and knights alike. Questions were raised about a bloody whip left haphazardly on the ground, and soon, the clanking of armor approached the tent they were in. One of the crusaders tore open the front of the tent, his eyes wide open with rage as he saw the pitiful figures huddled there. Expecting a beating from the imposing knight, most of the slaves cringed and backed away. But not Kaelestis. He stood in awe of this noble figure, who had dared go against his cruel masters, who was finally witness to his imprisonment. Then, the man’s eyes rolled back, his face became expressionless, and he fell to the ground in front of Kaelestis, an arrow protruding from his back. Chaos erupted in the camp. The bandits suddenly jumped upon the traveling warriors, and blades were drawn in a silvery flash of steel. In the panic, many of the slaves threw themselves upon the ground, covering their ears and shaking with fright. But not Kaelestis. He felt rage, he felt hate, he felt the bile of revenge rising in his throat. He would punish those who had taken his parents, his dignity, and his freedom. Seizing his chance, he grabbed the fallen knight’s sword, and leaped into the fray, hell-bent on revenge. He swung the blade with new-found strength, and a passion which had left him for six years too long. In the course of the battle, he felled three brigands with the knight’s sword before he swung it so viciously at a raised shield that both the shield and sword broke in two. The bandit blinked momentarily, then grinned maliciously, readying his axe for a triumphant victory stroke. Kaelestis stared the man down, his eyes not full of fear or of acceptance, but of hate and contempt. The bandit faltered for a moment, his sneer replaced by a look of confusion. The look stayed as Sir Wester thundered by on his steed and smote the brigand’s head from his shoulders with his warhammer. The knight grabbed Kaelestis and deftly set him on the back of his mount, handing him a bow and a quiver as he did so. Without a moment’s hesitation, Kaelestis nocked the bow, and sighted a target. Drawing back the string with all of his strength, Kaelestis let the arrow fly, punching directly through the skull of the man who had killed his mother, six years earlier…

Five years have passed since that day. Kaelestis has since trained with Sir Wester, the same man who had saved his life and enabled Kaelestis to avenge his mother and father. Kaelestis quickly became skilled in the arts of war, especially in the field of archery, surpassing even Sir Wester. Honing his skills everyday, Kaelestis often wondered when he would be able to put his skills to some use. Sir Wester assured him that the day would come when he would see his purpose, but doubt filled Kaelestis’ mind. That is, until the day when he saw his destiny laid out before him. Four years after he began his training with Sir Wester, Kaelestis, while on a reflective walk through the countryside, happened across a commotion on the side of the road. A man, clearly drunk and blind with rage, was beating a woman with a large stick. The woman, bleeding and crying and apologizing profusely for something, didn’t even notice Kaelestis as he stared at the incident, mouth agape. The man continued to beat the woman, and finally, Kaelestis could stand no more. Something inside of him snapped, as he saw the woman cringe underneath the stick. Kaelestis hollered to the drunken man, asking him why he beat this woman so. The man replied that the woman was his wife, and that she had refused to carry his bags, and that she was a lazy whore. Without another word, Kaelestis approached the man and knocked him out with a solid punch to the jaw. The woman looked up at him incredulously, disbelief and gratitude shining in her eyes. Kaelestis helped her up, and walked her back to her dwelling, leaving her drunken husband on the side of the road. It was then that Kaelestis realized that it was his desire, nay, his duty, to see that the weak are not abused by the strong, that nobody should have to cringe underneath the whip of their oppressor, and that oppression and tyranny be scourged from the land. He would see to it that nobody should ever have to suffer as he had, that nobody should be robbed of their liberty or their dignity, and that the cruel overlords of this world learn to bow to those that they had so senselessly degraded.

Kaelestis returned to Sir Wester after this incident, and recounted the entire tale. With a slight smile, Sir Wester said that Kaelestis was ready to go forth and forge his destiny. Kaelestis glanced at his belongings, and Sir Wester gave only a knowing nod. Within the hour, Kaelestis had departed.

Kaelestis has traveled from town to town for a year now, letting his heart guide his actions and setting wrongs right with Sir Wester’s training. For a year now, he has opposed tyranny wherever it reared its ugly head, and he is ever vigilant, ever ready to strike down oppression, wherever it may be. So great is his fervor, so great is the righteous vitality flowing through his veins, that even his dull, grey hair has turned to a glossy silver, and his eyes dance with new life.

For now and evermore, Kaelestis the Slave is dead. And from the slave’s ashes, Kaelestis, the Silver Gale, is born.[/sblock]

Oh, and by the way, any info on the pantheon in this one? Default Greyhawk, or is it custom? My character probably won't be religious, unless there's a CG deity that I REALLY like.

Oh, and I'm fine with trading in the mount for Greatbow Proficiency, but since the mount is a pretty big feature, and considering (fairly) powerful mount-less variants like the Underdark Knight, would you think it appropriate to snag another bonus feat at 5th level? It still comes out a little under par, but I'm fine with that. If you don't think that this is a good idea, I'll just stick with the Greatbow Proficiency. Thanks!


----------



## drothgery (Sep 30, 2007)

Breaking these guys down..

*arcane/psi*
Insight - Hantra Tanara, Human Psion (Telepath), LN
Shayuri - Thorn, Tiefling Specialist Conjuror, NG
stonegod - Eladra, Jaebra Warlock, CG
ethandrew -  Unnamed, Gnome Illusionist, NG
Voadam - Voadam, Aasimar Wizard 1, NG

*divine/buffer/healer*
stonegod - Eladra, Jaebra Copper Dragon Shaman, CG
James Heard - Colo, Aasimar “Swift Hunter” Druid, LG
s@squ@tch - Delkat Krotan, Human Cleric of Pelor, NG

*skill/jack-of-all-trades*
Creamsteak - Grimmjack Jaggerjaw, Hill Dwarf “Fighter-Styled” Rogue, LG
EvolutionKB - Simon, Human Factotum, CG

*martial/warrior*
James Heard - Girl, Human Swordsage, LG
drothgery - Ariel Tanara, Human Warblade, LG
Nazhkandrias - Kaelestis the Silver Gale, Human Paladin of Freedom (Archer), CG
gabrion - Landas, Human Crusader

Lorthanoth - Human Hexblade?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 30, 2007)

[sblock=Simon's background]Simon grew up in Cauldron, the son of a baker.  He was orphaned when he was in his early teenage years, both his Mother and Father died from the plague of filth fever that swept through Cauldron.  Simon’s father blamed the sickness on the Pelorites for not making sure the city was clean after the flood many years before Simon was born.  Some of the hate his father had for the Pelorites transferred to Simon as well.
	When Simon was orphaned, he wandered the streets, stealing or begging for food.  His father was well-liked until the disease took hold of him, and many felt sorry for him.  Once winter came, Simon found shelter in the Lantern Street Orphanage.  Here he was one of the older children there.
	Though Simon found shelter at the orphanage, he wasn’t there very often.  He could be seen wandering the streets more often than not.  He helped others quite a bit, everything from helping the guards carry training weapons and armor to their training site in the city, to sneaking into classes at Bluecrater Academy and tutoring some of the less intelligent students, for he found the arcane arts most interesting.
	As he got older, more mature and just physically bigger, Simon began to spend much time in Minuta’s Board.  He was a natural at dagger and dart throwing, and won many favor in his time there.  A fellow a not-so-reputable nature taught Simon(because Simon won three straight games of darts) the way mechanical things worked.  Simon was a quick learner and so is wasn’t long before he could readily pick a lock, and disarm trip wires and jam pit traps.  Simon was sworn to secrecy on how and where he learned these secrets, for Simon concluded his teacher was a member of the Last Laugh gang.
	Soon Simon had many everywhere in the city, except for one place.  The place where he had a grudge against for taking his parents from him.  Simon had often watched the place from afar.  The place didn’t seem that bad, people came out of the place looking happy.  The little girl that danced in the sun outside seemed untroubled as well.  It wasn’t too long after that Simon’s curiosity overcame his fear and he entered the temple.  Almost at once he was greeted by a priest.  The cleric was new to Cauldron, didn’t know much about the town, and Simon trusted the man who went by the name of Delkat.  Simon offered to show Delkat around town, if Delkat taught Simon the ways of the Church.  The two became friends and Simon learned much, for Delkat knew much as well.

Appearance/personality:  Simon is a quick learner and he is always looking for something new to know.  He is about 6' tall and 160lbs, relatively tall and thin.  One would not think he is as strong as he is by his build.  A scimitar hangs on his hip, and a longbow over his shoulder.  His hair is a light blonde and kept short, a red goatee is kept closely trimmed.  He indeed comes off older than his 17 years, mostly because all the things he knows.  One so young shoudn't know as much as he does.[/sblock]

Limiting font of inspiration is fine with me.  I also corrected my equipment to get to a light load.  Hope I didn't take too much S@squ@tch with the background, I can change it if you wish.


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 30, 2007)

Nazhkandrias
The Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting treats Bladed Boots as Exotic Weapons because of the way they are “wielded”. I don’t see why Complete Scoundrel handles hidden blades differently, but it does.

What if hidden blade weapons are treated as exotic weapons; and for _special mount_, you gain Exotic Weapon Prof (greatbow) at 1st level and Exotic Weapon Prof (hidden weapons) at 5th level? 

It makes hidden weapons somewhat harder to use early on but entirely negates the penalties for using them by 5th level.

Would that work?

Yes, default Greyhawk; I'm not saying to go this route but there is a temple to Kord in Cauldron.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2007)

Valor's End: I've been glancing at possible warlock invocations, and I found one that is fey-like: _voice of madness_ from Dragon 332 (a least invocation). It replicates _lesser confusion_, but with a duration of 1 round + 1 round/2 levels.

Thoughts?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have Complete Mage, check it out too. There's some feyish invocations in there.

Dragon Magic has invocations for the Dragon Adept that might work too.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> If you have Complete Mage, check it out too. There's some feyish invocations in there.
> 
> Dragon Magic has invocations for the Dragon Adept that might work too.



There are some good ones in there, but I'm looking for a good offensive one to complement EB.


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh wow, I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread before the submission deadline.  I'll have to try to come up with something to post tonight.


----------



## Valors_End (Sep 30, 2007)

stonegod
It looks a little strong for least, maybe not. I'll allow it.



Spoiler



Should I be worried that you dug this out of a magazine from '05, found in a subsection of an article titled "Touched by Madness"?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> stonegod
> It looks a little strong for least, maybe not. I'll allow it.



Remember, if someone attacks a confused target, they will attack the person that attacked them, so they are fully out of the fight. And if they make the save (or are immune), nothing happens. Thanks.



			
				Valors_End said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be worried that you dug this out of a magazine from '05, found in a subsection of an article titled "Touched by Madness"?



She's a bit off. Maybe mad in a conventional reference frame, but not in hers.  But I use that article for some Eberron material, so that's why I'm familiar w/ it.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 30, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I liked Her, but she is a bit different in terms of mind set (and changing a thousands year old archetype of woman to 1st level is a bit of work). Colo is using one of the UA druid variants (wildshape->unarmed and tracking), correct?



Yup. Swift Hunter exchanges wildshaping and armor proficiencies for monk and ranger stuff.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 30, 2007)

I decided to flesh out the Human Crusader concept a bit.  Here's the background pitch for Landas.

[sblock]Waiting in the antechamber to meet with Sarcem Delasharn was never a pleasant feeling.  Of course for one strong in the faith it wasn't exactly frightful either, but Priest Delasharn's conviction was strong enough to make even the most stalwart question if they were living up to the St. Cuthbert's standards.  Landas could still remember the day he met the old priest...

_Mama, I don't want to go to that place!  Why can't I go work in the mines like Relar and Fen?  Church is always sooo boring, and I've never even been to this St. Cut - Cuth - whatever his name is, I've never been there.  Why should I have to help them.

As they approached the steps of the temple of St. Cuthbert, the mother and her young son made quite a site.  She, holding his arm in an iron grip, tried to force his compliance while simultaneously donning an air of complacence, as though everything was normal and she was not struggling at all to control a rebellious child.

You will understand some day child. Your father owes a great deal to the Church of St. Cuthbert - debts that cannot be repaid in gold or gems.  You will serve the Church to pay this debt for your family.  Do you understand?

As they entered the hall of the Church, the young lad showed his lack of understanding by executing a much practiced maneuver to twist and pry himself free of his mother's grip.  Like a wild animal in flight, he gave little thought to direction or possible escape route.  Instead he ran straight away from his mother, between the long rows of worship benches and toward the altar at the far end of the large room.  Almost reaching it, his mind whirled - where to next?!  That's when a man stepped forward from behind the curtain, a man who's countenance was powerful enough enough to stop Landas in his tracks.  

Sarcem Delasharn was the very essence of priestly might standing there in his crimson and white robes with a look on his face stern enough to convince a fox that chickens didn't taste good after all.  Reaching out his hand he laid it upon Landas' head - a gesture that was not threatening, but never-the-less was frightening.  With a voice carrying both the might of the heavens and the gentle pressure of a morning breeze he said,

Welcome my son, I have been expecting you.  The Church of St. Cuthbert welcomes you into our service, I can see that you are eager to serve - not many of our recruits come running to the altar.  The last bit was delivered with a smile.

Eager to serve?  But wait...strange as it seemed...he *was* eager to serve.  In the thirty seconds this man stood before him, Landas had changed from an angry and rebellious youth to awestruck and humble servant.  Lifting his face to look into the most penetrating gaze he had ever seen, Landas answered,

Yes father, I am ready._

...the mist of memory faded and Landas couldn't help but chuckle.  Little did he know, he was anything but ready when he met the old priest 16 years ago.  While his conviction certainly grew fast enough, the church's attempts to train him as an acolyte were complete a complete failure.  For years Landas was afraid that he was out of favor with the lawbringing god.  

Finally, on his 16th birthday, the age at which the church traditionally stopped training acolytes if they showed no promise in developing the divine powers of the clerics of St. Cuthbert, Father Delasharn gifted him with an ancient tome.  Bound within were secrets of a rare group of servants called the Crusaders of St. Cuthbert.  With the combined guidance of the book and father Delasharn, Landas was able to hone his martial skills far beyond those that the acolytes learned during their studies.  

His strong arm and fast sword were not to be wasted either.  Emphasizing the importance of law and order in society, the church made it a point to be involved in local affairs by taking on challenges that were sometimes above the local law enforcement.  Only recently having finished his training - earning the official title of Crusader - Landas had rarely been involved in helping with such disturbances.  Recent rumors though made him think that the Church would soon be involving itself in a series of kidnappings.  

And so he waited in the antechamber of Father Delasharn - waited for his chance to prove himself to the man who changed his life so many years ago...[/sblock]

Stats coming soon.


----------



## Caliber (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow! My wife asked me to check this thread out and boy it grew fast! Color me interested (like apparently many, MANY others). I'd consider a Swordsage. My first idea was a sneaky, Shadowhand using one, but it looks like the group is light on the front line fighters, so maybe I'll go for a more defensive style (like Stone Dragon, perhaps). Alternatively, maybe I'll throw together a Marshall or something. Expect a character from me tonight (probably in an hour or two, I have free time today).


----------



## drothgery (Sep 30, 2007)

Caliber said:
			
		

> Wow! My wife asked me to check this thread out and boy it grew fast! Color me interested (like apparently many, MANY others). I'd consider a Swordsage. My first idea was a sneaky, Shadowhand using one, but it looks like the group is light on the front line fighters, so maybe I'll go for a more defensive style (like Stone Dragon, perhaps). Alternatively, maybe I'll throw together a Marshall or something. Expect a character from me tonight (probably in an hour or two, I have free time today).




By my count we've got proposals (counting only people that have stats and/or a background) for...
5 arcanists/near arcanists (1 wizard,1 conjuror, 1 illusionist, 1 warlock, and 1 psion [telepath])
3 divine/healer/buffer types (1 dragon shaman, 1 druid, 1 cleric of Pelor)
2 skill monkeys (1 melee rogue, 1 factotum)
4 warriors (1 swordsage, 1 warblade, 1 crusader, 1 archer-type paladin of freedom)

... which is to say sneaky guys are probably a bigger need than front-line types (my warblade, the crusader, and the cleric of Pelor probably are sufficient)


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2007)

Some background goodies for Thorn. Work in progress.

[sblock=In Wych The Backgrounde Of The Respekted Wyzardess Thorne Is Moste Humbly Rekounted.]Thorn herself has little knowledge of the circumstances surrounding her birth. Given her nature, she assumes it to be unpleasant, and is content to leave it at that. Research shows that she was brought to the Lantern Street Orphanage as a baby by a holy knight of St Cuthbert who did not elaborate on the circumstances by which he came by the infant, save that she was not his. It is instructive to note that only a day before, the church of St Cuthbert had delivered the killing blow to a small cult led by a half-demon who had been smuggled into the city by some of his followers. The cult was destroyed, though the details of the battle...and the fate of the cambion that led it...are not widely known.

Any further thought along those lines would, however, be purest speculation. Furthermore, since the identity of the knight is not recorded, and the whereabouts...indeed, even survival...of the creature unknown, the relevance of those events, if any, may never be revealed.

Despite being healthy, rarely falling ill, Thorn always looked a bit sickly. She was unhealthily pale, and far too quiet for a baby. More than one sister was unnerved by those dark, intelligent eyes staring silently at her. Indeed, Thorn recounts understanding what people were saying before she could actually make her mouth form the proper sounds to reply. She both spoke and walked as much as six months before anyone expected it from her. Even so, she responded to praise the same way she responded to punishment...that inscrutable, hollow stare.

Thorn's early life at the orphanage was lonely. Something about her pushed the other children away...be it her quiet, passionless demeanor or something more subtle. There was a sense of ominousness to her reported by many who worked there with her. A feeling more than one described as like a calm before a storm. Thorn was ten when the calm broke.

It was about the age where children stop merely ignoring or avoiding people they don't like, and start acting out against them. It was also an age where Thorn seemed to be reaching out at last to the other children, in her own way. The two imperatives collided with disastrous results. Thorn's differentness, her otherness, were easy targets. Scorned and ridiculed by most of the other kids, she made friends with a few others at the fringes of the orphanage microcosm. Even so, she spent most of her time by herself, haunting the places she could find privacy like a little ghost.

She tried once to run away, as much she recounts now out of boredom as out of fear of the other children. There were lessons at the orphanage, reading and writing, basic history...but Thorn moved too quickly. The old books and scrolls talked about the world...she could SEE it through her window every day. It had to be better than the orphanage. But the world outside was cold, and it was smelly, and it was full of people even scarier than the girls at the orphanage.

Already in a bleak mood when a constable returned her, Thorn experienced another first that evening. Her first fight. When the usual suspects started giving her trouble, her silence broke, and she told them everything she really thought about them...not a few of her jagged words all the worse because they were rooted in unpleasant truth. The response was to be attacked by a shrieking, enraged girl that outweighed her by...enough to hurt.

Her response, purely on instinct, was to douse the room in horribly inky darkness. The candles guttered low and burned faint, distorted green. The air seemed sluggish somehow, thickening slightly in the lungs and nose...not quite an odor, but still a suggestion of something awful. A sound like the flapping wings of some monstrous carrion eating bird, though felt in the heart more than anything else.

The sisters came running at the screams.

The children were crowded around the edges of the room, outside the globe of darkness. Thorn was still inside, wanting to get out, but afraid to try. A wizard from the Academy had to be summoned to dispel it...which was fortunate, because he also recognized that it was fairly ordinary magic...if used under extraordinary conditions. Clearly, Thorn's time at the orphanage was over. She left to go to the Academy at her young age, first as the wizard Yun's ward...then staying as a full student.

Thorn's time at the Academy was eye-opening. For the first time she found minds like hers...full of insight and questions. In fact, at first she rather resented it...she had always used her own mental superiority as a shield against her solitude. In time, grudgingly, she came to value it though. She also found students of magic to be much more...forgiving...of unusual traits. Slowly but surely, Thorn came cautiously out of her shell, though she would always bear the scars of her past. Still disillusioned with the frailties and mundanity of the material plane, Thorn focused her studies on the worlds beyond...the fantastical realms of energy and matter...the dreamlike worlds of the ethereal and astral...and the domains of the spirit among the great Outer planes. And yet, in learning of the planes, she also learned of herself...and a fear blossomed. For if she had the taint of fiends in her very blood...what could save her from the grip of Hells? Or worse, the Abyss?

It was in pursuit of an answer to that question that drove her back to the Orphanage, seeking answers about her origins. And it was then she learned of the kidnappings. Despite all the pain she'd suffered there, she knew by now that the sisters were good people, and the children there were just children. Surely her own personal quest could wait for this mystery to be solved? And perhaps there would be a measure of redemption to be involved in protecting children from a gruesome fate as well...[/sblock]


----------



## James Heard (Sep 30, 2007)

Decided to write some possible Colo hooks:

*Ariel & Hantra Tanara *- While it's unlikely that Colo's family brewery matches up to the near nobility of the Tanara's, it's possible that his family beer is well-known enough to make it a Sasserine staple as much as in Cauldron. Other possible hooks might even include existing relationships between the families such as one of the younger Tanaran brothers being married to one of Colo's half-sisters.

*Eladra *- Colo would certainly take an interest in anything unusual happening around his usual haunts. Other than that it's hard to tell how they'd hook together.

*Grimmjack *- Colo's father's brewery + Dwarf...I think I everyone can imagine levels of intoxication that would provide adequate levels of hook with Grimmjack. 

*Thorn *- Maybe as peers and sharing certain...aspects of heritage uncommon to the rest of the city, Thorn and Colo would know each other? Colo would know better than most the unique issues of rare bloodlines, and thanks to that dazzling Wisdom score of his be chock full of "good listener" stuff. A stronger connection might even be adoption (either real or assumed) into Colo's family household. After all, they've got (as I imagine them) lots of kids already and lots of sympathy for the "different."

*Delkat *- Might have met while delivering/picking up products from Hollowsky.


----------



## gabrion (Sep 30, 2007)

Stats for Landas the Crusader of St. Cuthbert are here!  (don't shout in excitement all at once now...)

*Landas*
Male Human
Crusader 1
Lawful Neutral
Worships St. Cuthbert







[sblock=stats]*Str 18* (+4) (18 base)
*Dex 15* (+2) (15 base)
*Con 16* (+3) (16 base)
*Int 13* (+1) (13 base)
*Wis 14* (+2) (14 base)
*Cha 12* (+1) (12 base)

_Hit Points:_ 13 (10 + 3 con)
_AC:_ 16 (10 base, +4 chain shirt, +2 dex), _Touch:_ 12, _Flatfooted:_ 14
_Initiative:_ +2
_BAB:_ +1, _Grapple:_ +5
_Speed:_ 30 feet

*Saves*
_Fort:_ +4 (+2 Crusader, +2 con)
_Ref:_ +2 (+0 Crusader, +2 dex)
_Will:_ +2 (+0 Crusader, +2 wis)
*Attacks*
+3 longsword, 1d8+4, 19-20/x2 and +3 dagger, 1d6+2, 19-20/x2
+2 longbow, 1d8, x3, 100' range
*Skills* (20 Crusader, 4 human)
Concentration +7 (4 ranks, +3 con)
Intimidate +5 (4 ranks, +1 ability)
Knowledge (History) +5 (4 ranks, +1 int)
Knowledge (Religion) +5 (4 ranks, +1 int)
Listen +2 (0 ranks, +2 wis)
Spot +4 (2 ranks[cc], +2 wis)
Speaks Common and ???
_Armor Check Penalty:_ -2 (-2 armor)
*Feats*
Two Weapon Fighting (Level 1 – Human Bonus)
Extra Granted Maneuver (Level 1 – Character – Tome of Battle)
*Human Racial Traits*
Medium Size
30’ Base Speed
4 bonus skill points at first level, 1 bonus skill point each level thereafter
Bonus feat at first level
Favored Class: Any
*Special Abilities*
Furious Counterstrike (Crusader 1)
Steely Resolve 5 (Crusader 1)
*Maneuvers Known*
_1st level_: Crusader’s Strike (DS Strike)*, Martial Spirit (DS Stance), Charging Minotaur (SD Strike)*, Stone Bones (SD Strike)*, Douse the Flames (WR Strike)*, Leading the Attack (WR Strike)*
* = Readied Maneuver
*Equipment*
Longsword – 15 gp, 4 lbs.
Shortsword – 10 gp, 2 lbs.
Longbow – 75 gp, 6 lbs.
40 arrows – 2 gp, 6 lbs.

Chain Shirt – 100 gp, 25 lbs.
38 gp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Waiting in the antechamber to meet with Sarcem Delasharn was never a pleasant feeling.  Of course for one strong in the faith it wasn't exactly frightful either, but Priest Delasharn's conviction was strong enough to make even the most stalwart question if they were living up to the St. Cuthbert's standards.  Landas could still remember the day he met the old priest...

_Mama, I don't want to go to that place!  Why can't I go work in the mines like Relar and Fen?  Church is always sooo boring, and I've never even been to this St. Cut - Cuth - whatever his name is, I've never been there.  Why should I have to help them.

As they approached the steps of the temple of St. Cuthbert, the mother and her young son made quite a site.  She, holding his arm in an iron grip, tried to force his compliance while simultaneously donning an air of complacence, as though everything was normal and she was not struggling at all to control a rebellious child.

You will understand some day child. Your father owes a great deal to the Church of St. Cuthbert - debts that cannot be repaid in gold or gems.  You will serve the Church to pay this debt for your family.  Do you understand?

As they entered the hall of the Church, the young lad showed his lack of understanding by executing a much practiced maneuver to twist and pry himself free of his mother's grip.  Like a wild animal in flight, he gave little thought to direction or possible escape route.  Instead he ran straight away from his mother, between the long rows of worship benches and toward the altar at the far end of the large room.  Almost reaching it, his mind whirled - where to next?!  That's when a man stepped forward from behind the curtain, a man who's countenance was powerful enough enough to stop Landas in his tracks.  

Sarcem Delasharn was the very essence of priestly might standing there in his crimson and white robes with a look on his face stern enough to convince a fox that chickens didn't taste good after all.  Reaching out his hand he laid it upon Landas' head - a gesture that was not threatening, but never-the-less was frightening.  With a voice carrying both the might of the heavens and the gentle pressure of a morning breeze he said,

Welcome my son, I have been expecting you.  The Church of St. Cuthbert welcomes you into our service, I can see that you are eager to serve - not many of our recruits come running to the altar.  The last bit was delivered with a smile.

Eager to serve?  But wait...strange as it seemed...he *was* eager to serve.  In the thirty seconds this man stood before him, Landas had changed from an angry and rebellious youth to awestruck and humble servant.  Lifting his face to look into the most penetrating gaze he had ever seen, Landas answered,

Yes father, I am ready._

...the mist of memory faded and Landas couldn't help but chuckle.  Little did he know, he was anything but ready when he met the old priest 16 years ago.  While his conviction certainly grew fast enough, the church's attempts to train him as an acolyte were complete a complete failure.  For years Landas was afraid that he was out of favor with the lawbringing god.  

Finally, on his 16th birthday, the age at which the church traditionally stopped training acolytes if they showed no promise in developing the divine powers of the clerics of St. Cuthbert, Father Delasharn gifted him with an ancient tome.  Bound within were secrets of a rare group of servants called the Crusaders of St. Cuthbert.  With the combined guidance of the book and father Delasharn, Landas was able to hone his martial skills far beyond those that the acolytes learned during their studies.  

His strong arm and fast sword were not to be wasted either.  Emphasizing the importance of law and order in society, the church made it a point to be involved in local affairs by taking on challenges that were sometimes above the local law enforcement.  Only recently having finished his training - earning the official title of Crusader - Landas had rarely been involved in helping with such disturbances.  Recent rumors though made him think that the Church would soon be involving itself in a series of kidnappings.  

And so he waited in the antechamber of Father Delasharn - waited for his chance to prove himself to the man who changed his life so many years ago...[/sblock]


----------



## Caliber (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, so here is my character submission. In the long run Koen will likely focus more on the Shadow Hand discipline, making him pretty good at skulking and such out of combat. Plus, with Sense Motive he'll be a pretty good judge of people, with some nature knowledge to boot. In combat he'll be a damage dealer who can take some hits if need be. 

Thanks for running this VE! Koen is an out of towner, but a good guy. Hates to see wrong win out. 

I put Koen here together pretty fast, and he'll be my first ToB char, so let me know if I messed anything up ok?  

[sblock=Stats]*Koen Al'Veren*

Class: Swordsage 1
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: NG
Deity: Fharlanghn

Abilities: 
   STR: 14/+2 
   DEX: 15/+2 
   CON: 18/+4 
   INT: 12/+1 
   WIS: 16/+3 
   CHA: 13/+1 

Derived:
   Speed: 30'
   Init: +3
   HP: 12 (8+4)

Attacks:
   BAB: +0
   Grapple: +2
   Melee: +2
   Ranged: +2
   Kukri (One Weapon): +3
   Kukri (Dual Wield): +1/+1
   Kukri (Main-Hand): 1d4+2/18-20/x2
   Kukri (Off-Hand): 1d4+1/18-20/x2
   Sling: +2, 1d4+2/x2, 50' RI

Defenses:
   AC: 16, Touch 12, Flat Footed 14
   Fort: +4
   Ref: +4
   Will: +6

Languages: 
   Common, Halfling

Perceptions:
   Spot +3, Listen +7, Search +1, Sense Motive +7

Abilities:
   Racial: +1 Skill/level, +1 Feat
   Class: Quick to Act (+1 Init)
   Class: Discipline Focus: Tiger Claw (Weapon Focus with kukri, kama, handaxe, greataxe, unarmed)

Feats:
   Level: Two-Weapon Fighting
   Racial: Extra Readied Maneuver

Maneuvers: Known - 6, Readied 5
   1st - 
      Shadow Hand - Clinging Shadow Strike*
      Tiger Claw - Wolf Fang Strike*
      Stone Dragon - Stone Bones*
      Diamond Mind - Sapphire Nightmare Blade*
      Desert Wind - Wind Stride*, Burning Blade
Commonly Redied Maneuvers

Stances: 
  Shadow Hand - Island of Blades 

Skills: (24 Ranks Total)
   Balance: +4 (4 ranks)
   Climb: +4 (4 ranks)
   Concentration: +8 (4 ranks)
   Hide: +4 (4 ranks)
   Knowledge (Nature): +5 (4 ranks)
   Listen: +7 (4 ranks)
   Move Silently: +4 (4 ranks)
   Sense Motive: +7 (4 ranks) 

Equipment:
   Carried / Worn
   (2) Kukri ($16/4-lb)
   Sling ($*/*-lb)
   (10) Sling Bullets ($0.10/5-lbs)
   Chain Shirt ($100/25-lbs)
   Backpack ($2/2-lbs)
   (2) Belt pouch ($2/1-lb)
   Waterskin ($1/4-lbs)
   8 oz Ink ($8/*-lbs)
   Ink Pen ($0.10/*-lbs)
   Personal Log ($20/*-lbs)
   Chalk ($0.01/*-lbs)
   Bedroll ($0.10/5-lbs) 
   Whetstone ($0.02/1-lb)
   Hemp Rope ($10/10-lbs)
   Fishhook ($0.10/*-lbs) 
   Cauldron Gate Fee ($0.10/*-lbs)
   4sp, 7cp
   WT: 52 lbs/Light Load[/sblock]

[sblock=Description]Age: 24
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 147 lbs.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Reddish-Brown, tied in the back
Skin: Light Olive
Distinctive Traits: Missing the ring finger of his left hand[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]"I had it all once, ya know? My wife, Giselle, was my childhood love. Our children, two girls, were the most precious you'd ever seen. Our little farmhouse was untroubled, and life was good. 

And then it went bad. All of it, simply gone, in the span of a day. I was coming back from service with local militia when I saw the smoke. I ran as fast as I could, until I thought my heart would burst from my chest with the effort. I still wasn't able to run fast enough.

Our pleasant little house was aflame. Luckily, my nearest neighbors had seen the smoke, and with their aid the fire was doused. But my family was gone. Some suggested they had left me. But nothing they owned was missing ... nothing at all was missing, except my loved ones. Some nights I still have trouble sleeping, wondering why they were taken that day. wondering what they were taken for. They're out there still, alive, I think. 

And that's why I travel friend. Nothing was left for me back there. I traded what little I could salvage from the farm to my commander, gave him the deed in exchange for some gear, and left. That was two years ago next week. I've wandered far and wide but found nothing to keep me in one place for long. I hear there’s a fair sized city to the north of here by the name of Cauldron. Who knows, maybe I'll find something up that way? [/sblock]


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Sep 30, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> Nazhkandrias
> The Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting treats Bladed Boots as Exotic Weapons because of the way they are “wielded”. I don’t see why Complete Scoundrel handles hidden blades differently, but it does.
> 
> What if hidden blade weapons are treated as exotic weapons; and for special mount, you gain Exotic Weapon Prof (greatbow) at 1st level and Exotic Weapon Prof (hidden weapons) at 5th level?
> ...



Now, when you say "entirely negate", does that imply removing that stupid -2 penalty associated with using a hidden weapon as well? Because I'm not sure that I want to invest a feat in an exotic weapon that essentially functions like an inferior short sword. I'd be totally fine with taking the Exotic Proficiency if, in turn for this proficiency being required, I could wipe that -2 penalty. They're mostly for flavor, but if that penalty goes bye-bye, then they could actually become a combat option worth investing in. Might even get a few extras - that wrist blade catches my eye!  Anyway, other than that, are we good?

Oh, and concerning the Pantheon, yeah, I don't think my character will be particularly religious. Yeah, he might respect CG and generally good deities, but he isn't exactly fighting in their name. So, yeah, background should be up later tonight, and best of luck to all who applied!


----------



## Valors_End (Oct 1, 2007)

Nazhkandrias
Yes. Hidden weapons will be considered exotic weapons, changing the attack penalty from -2 into a -4. By taking/gaining Exotic Weapon Prof (hidden weapon), you'll negate/remove the penalty.

To those that have submitted more than one character
Due to the huge response this thread generated, I am considering running two groups. 



Spoiler



Madness, I know. The voices in my head have told me several times already


.

If I do, does anyone have a preferred character? I cannot guarantee that it'll be the one selected, but it'd help to know when splitting up things.


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Oct 1, 2007)

Caliber said:
			
		

> Wow! My wife asked me to check this thread out and boy it grew fast! Color me interested (like apparently many, MANY others). I'd consider a Swordsage. My first idea was a sneaky, Shadowhand using one, but it looks like the group is light on the front line fighters, so maybe I'll go for a more defensive style (like Stone Dragon, perhaps). Alternatively, maybe I'll throw together a Marshall or something. Expect a character from me tonight (probably in an hour or two, I have free time today).




You make characters so fast!  XD  *has been working on hers all day*


----------



## Insight (Oct 1, 2007)

Due to the fact that I probably have too many things going right now, and despite the fact that this should end up being fun (and playing psionics, which I never get to play)... and a myriad of other reasons, I'm going to bow out.  VE has more than enough people to get a game (or two) going, and I'd be better off focusing my attention on things I've already started.

Good luck all, and see you around!


----------



## stonegod (Oct 1, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> If I do, does anyone have a preferred character? I cannot guarantee that it'll be the one selected, but it'd help to know when splitting up things.



Warlock Eladra is preferred over Dragon Shaman mainly as it fits the concept better, though I assume I could spin the draconic flavor to fey if you don't mind. Its sort of what best fits the party you envision.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 1, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> If I do, does anyone have a preferred character? I cannot guarantee that it'll be the one selected, but it'd help to know when splitting up things.



Not particularly. The reason I made Colo was because A. I saw there might be a greater need for a divine caster than a melee fighter and B. Girl's background is both a little darker and a little less "plays well with others" than I thought might work best after I started reviewing some of the other submissions. Making up characters and backgrounds isn't especially hard, it's finding the right mix with the other players.


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's what I've managed to put together today!  Kali may ocasionally take part in some shady dealings but generally she's an alright person.  She's prolly going to be a straight up rogue unless I come across a prestige class that jumps out at me.  I want to get in on most of the dual weilding feats and give her improved critical on her short swords so she can be a crit hitting sneak attacking machine.  ^^<3



[sblock=stats]Name: Kali Belios
Race: Tiefling
Class: Rogue
Gender: Female
Alignment: True Neutral
Age: 23
Weight: 124
Height: 5’7”
Hair color: Honey Blonde
Eye color: Dark Brown

Special Attack: Darkness

Special Qualities: Darkvision 60ft, resistance to cold 5, electricity 5, and fire 5

Movement: 30

STR: 15/+2
DEX: 20/+5
CON: 16/+3
INT: 16/+3
WIS: 12/+1
CHA: 11/+0

Armor Class – Base: 10   Armor: 3   Dex: 5    Total: 18
Touch: 15
Flatfooted: 13 

Hit Points: 9 (6+3)

Base attack bonus: +0

*Attacks:*
Melee: +2
Ranged: +5

Shortsword +2 1d6+2 19-20 x2
Dual Wielding: +0/+0 1d6+2/1d6+1

*Saves:*
Fort 3
Ref 7
Will 1

*Skills:*
+2 to bluff and hide checks (tiefling)
+2 to open lock and disable device (masterwork lockpicks)

(cha) Bluff – 2
(int) Decipher Script – 5 (2 ranks)
(dex) Disable Device – 11 (4 ranks)
(cha) Gather Information – 2 (2 ranks)
(dex) Hide – 10 (4 ranks)
(int) Knowledge Local – 7 (4 ranks)
(wis) Listen – 5 (4 ranks)
(dex) Move Silently – 8 (4 ranks)
(dex) Open Lock – 11 (4 ranks)
(int) Search – 7 (4 ranks)
(wis) Spot – 5 (4 ranks)
(dex) Tumble – 8 (4 ranks)
(dex) Use Rope – 9 (4 ranks)


*Feats:*
Two-Weapon Fighting
	You can fight with a weapon in each hand.  You can make one extra attack each round with the second weapon.
Prerequisite: Dex 15

(To be taken next)
Weapon Finess
	With a light weapon made for a creature of your size category, you may use your dex modifier instead of your strength modifier on attack rolls.


*Special Attack:*
1d6 sneak attack

*Special Abilities:*
Trapfinding

_Default Attack Pattern_ – It’s unlikely that Kali will rush up ahead unless there are already fighters in place for her to flank with but she would rather the fight come to her in order to get her full attack in.


*Languages: * 
Common, Infernal, Draconic, Orc, Goblin

*Equipment:*
_Remaining Starting Weath_ – 32gp 8sp

(4lb) 2 short swords – 20gp
(20lb) Studded Leather – 25gp
(2lb) Masterwork Thieves Tools – 100gp

(2lb) Backpack – 2gp
(.5lb) Belt Pouch – 1gp
(5lb) Bedroll – 1sp
(5lb) Silk Rope 50ft – 10gp
(-) Flint and Steel – 1gp
(1.5lb) Flask – 3cp
(4lb) Waterskin – 1gp
(2lb) 2 Torches – 2cp
(1lb) Soap – 5sp
(-) 5 pieces of chalk – 5cp
(7lb) Cold Weather Outfit – 8gp
(-) Explorer’s Outfit - --

Total weight: 52lb[/sblock]

[sblock=background]A child was left on the doorstep of the Lantern Street Orphanage when she was only a few hours old.  She lived there until her 16th year when she decided to leave; really, it had nothing to do with the fact that she would soon be turned out on her ear anyway.  She knew she had never been a perfect child, far from it.  She had a rebellious streak a mile long, it’s almost as if it were in her blood. The caretakers at the orphanage were only to glad to see her backside that last time.

Now she lives in a small one room shack close to the lake seated at the city’s center, small but cozy.  What little free time she has she spends at the Drunken Morkoth Inn.  The rest of her hours are given to whoever is willing to pay her the most.  She mostly performs small jobs, picking locks, reclaiming lost property, tracking down missing persons, it’s not always on the up and up but then what is these days?    [/sblock]

[sblock=appearance]Kali Belios.  A multitude of long braids the color of honey are tied back carelessly with a dark leather cord; a few loose plaits spilling down as low as her waist.  Her eyes, so dark as to appear black, gaze unflinchingly forward and take in their surroundings like a sponge absorbs water.  Lightly sunkissed skin covering her lithe frame suggests more time spent outdoors than not.

She has slightly pointed canines but nothing overly obvious that would betray her as anything more than an average human, although appearances can be deceiving.  
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 1, 2007)

Insight said:
			
		

> Due to the fact that I probably have too many things going right now, and despite the fact that this should end up being fun (and playing psionics, which I never get to play)... and a myriad of other reasons, I'm going to bow out.  VE has more than enough people to get a game (or two) going, and I'd be better off focusing my attention on things I've already started.




Sorry to see you go; I think we'd've had an interesting dynamic there.

I've shuffled Hantra off to the NPC's section on Ariel's write-up; I think I've got notes on possible plot hooks (or the lack thereof) for everybody who hasn't dropped out right now.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 1, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Sorry to see you go; I think we'd've had an interesting dynamic there.
> 
> I've shuffled Hantra off to the NPC's section on Ariel's write-up; I think I've got notes on possible plot hooks (or the lack thereof) for everybody who hasn't dropped out right now.



Oooh... I had a funky little thought. Eladra could be a changeling in the classical sense... a fey child switched for a real child. Could have been one of Ariel's sisters---perhaps the true last scion that the family had to hush up. When the family found the fate-touched fey with the sharp teeth in the crib/room, they quickly hushed things up (enough that no one thinks Eladra (a) exists, (b) has ties to her 'family' or (c) even that the Lady Tanara had another child). Eladra was not 'removed' (the family had a bit too much decency for that), but its their dark little secret. One day---maybe shortly after/before Ariel left---Eladra disappeared. This was a blessing/curse in disguise the day the fey started reappearing in town, though she seems to make no mention of her 'family' and thus the Tanara's have made little/no effort to contact her.

What do you think?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 1, 2007)

Update Eladra's possible ties for the most recent candidates.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 1, 2007)

I have edited and completed Hedowann the self-stylized _Shadow_. He is listed in post 69.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 1, 2007)

Added a link to Hedowann.

Lots of orphans. Cauldron folks are not to responsible, are they?


----------



## drothgery (Oct 1, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Oooh... I had a funky little thought. Eladra could be a changeling in the classical sense... a fey child switched for a real child.
> 
> ...
> 
> What do you think?




I thought of a few ways to work it, but ultimately I think it's a bit too wierd for the upright, civic-minded Tanara clan.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 1, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I thought of a few ways to work it, but ultimately I think it's a bit too wierd for the upright, civic-minded Tanara clan.



That's fine. Thought I'd put it out there as it fits the concept.

If anyone else needs a dirty little family secret, let me know.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 1, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> That's fine. Thought I'd put it out there as it fits the concept.
> 
> If anyone else needs a dirty little family secret, let me know.




It could work with Delkat's family background -- could explain his parents god-fearing ways that has driven all of the humor out of their family... his parents could have been once careless and carefree, then after the 'incident', which they never speak of, they feel that they were punished by Pelor, and have toed the line, to an extreme degree, since...


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, final info is up. Check my previous post concerning Kaelestis (post #99). If anything needs fixing, just let me know and I'll fix it immediately! Sorry for the long backstory, I tend to get a little carried away sometimes, and I've been thinking about this character for a while now...

Anyway, like I said before, best of luck to everybody!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Finished the background.

Post 113


----------



## drothgery (Oct 1, 2007)

FYI - I dropped a little tale of Ariel and Dame Iren in an sblock labelled 'story' in Ariel's write-up.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually I just started recruitment for a Xen'drik game that I've wanted to run for a long time, and I'm also in another mid/high level game that could en up taking a fair amount of time.  Sooo...lest I find myself overburdened, I'm going to withdraw my Crusader submission.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww...I threw in that link to St Cuthbert just for him too...

Ah well.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> It's in the supplemental that VE posted in the initial post. Then under locations and in the last post there: Bluecrater Academy.




Ahh, the "trade school for Cauldron’s youth" thanks for the reference.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2007)

Valors_End,

A question on cleric deities and domains. Is there a specified list you wish for us to use in choosing a deity or can we come up with our own deity with specified domains?


----------



## Caliber (Oct 1, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Added a link to Hedowann.
> 
> Lots of orphans. Cauldron folks are not to responsible, are they?




Apparently so. Koen has a soft spot towards orphans, due to the loss of his own children, and should respond favorably to his all orphan adventuring companions.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2007)

Updated Voadam. No longer going the ranger route so he can't use cure light wound wands and crafting his own scrolls is cheaper than buying someone else's wand.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 1, 2007)

Caliber said:
			
		

> Apparently so. Koen has a soft spot towards orphans, due to the loss of his own children, and should respond favorably to his all orphan adventuring companions.



Ahh, adventuring cliches. Don't we love them dearly? I was actually considering having Kael's (you can shorten Kaelestis to Kael, by the way - I'll introduce that IC if he gets picked) parents be a blacksmith and a barmaid. Ergh.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 1, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> It could work with Delkat's family background -- could explain his parents god-fearing ways that has driven all of the humor out of their family... his parents could have been once careless and carefree, then after the 'incident', which they never speak of, they feel that they were punished by Pelor, and have toed the line, to an extreme degree, since...



Could very well work, indeed. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Valors_End (Oct 1, 2007)

Tailspinner
What Alignment are you leaning towards and what domains are you wanting?

I'd like to stick with what is already in print; and there is probably a diety that will fit your needs in one of the WotC's books.

*A*ll
If I haved missed someone's question(s) along the way, please repost it or email me.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2007)

I used orb of cold lesser from the spell compendium as one of Voadam's choices. If that is not an acceptable spell I can switch it to magic missile.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 1, 2007)

[sblock=Zurg]*Zurg Bravehelm*
Hill Dwarf Cleric of Hanseath 1
CG Medium humanoid (dwarf)
*Init* +1 *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Listen +4, Spot +4
Languages Common, Dwarven, Undercommon

*AC* 16 (+1 Dex, +5 armor), touch 11, flat-footed 15, +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type
*hp* 11 (1 HD)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +1, *Will* +6, +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison, +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects

*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares) dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load 
*Melee* greataxe +3 (1d12+3/x3) or club +2 (1d6+2/x2), +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* +2

*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 14
*SQ* stability, stonecunning, turn undead, spells
*Feats* Martial Weapon Proficiency (greataxe), Weapon Focus (greataxe), Improved Turning
*Skills* Craft (brewing) +5 [4 ranks], Diplomacy +6 [4 ranks], Heal +8 [4 ranks]
*Possessions* backpack, bedroll, chainmail, greataxe, wooden holy symbol, holy water vial, 4 gallons of troll dung ale in keg, club, 1gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]_”Have I told you about my thesis on ‘The Brewing Process Of Duergar Cave Troll Dung Ale’?”_

Zurg Bravehelm stands 4'4", 57 years of age, and 179 pounds, of average build. He often seems distant as if thinking about something important. Zurg’s family has been devout followers of Hanseath for generations and thus it was a natural step for him to go to seminary once he was of age. He excelled at brewing and chose to stay for several extra years in order to learn more of the brewing processes. His favorites were the exotic ales and so he would go on to write his thesis on one such ale.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]Domains: Travel & War
Prepared Spells:
0: Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light
1: Bless, Magic Weapon*, Summon Monster I
*Domain[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]*Skills (Ex):* Dwarves receive a +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items and a +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.

*Stability (Ex):* A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).

*Stonecunning (Ex):* This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.

*Turn Undead (Su):* Any cleric, regardless of alignment, has the power to affect undead creatures by channeling the power of his faith through his holy (or unholy) symbol (see Turn or Rebuke Undead).

A good cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships a good deity) can turn or destroy undead creatures. An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric who worships an evil deity) instead rebukes or commands such creatures. A neutral cleric of a neutral deity must choose whether his turning ability functions as that of a good cleric or an evil cleric. Once this choice is made, it cannot be reversed. This decision also determines whether the cleric can cast spontaneous cure or inflict spells (see above).

A cleric may attempt to turn undead a number of times per day equal to 3 + his Charisma modifier. A cleric with 5 or more ranks in Knowledge (religion) gets a +2 bonus on turning checks against undead.

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency (Ex):* Clerics are proficient with all simple weapons, with all types of armor (light, medium, and heavy), and with shields (except tower shields).

A cleric who chooses the War domain receives the Weapon Focus feat related to his deity’s weapon as a bonus feat. He also receives the appropriate Martial Weapon Proficiency feat as a bonus feat, if the weapon falls into that category.

*Aura (Ex):* A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity’s alignment (see the _detect evil_ spell for details). Clerics who don’t worship a specific deity but choose the Chaotic, Evil, Good, or Lawful domain have a similarly powerful aura of the corresponding alignment.

*Spells:* A cleric casts divine spells, which are drawn from the cleric spell list. However, his alignment may restrict him from casting certain spells opposed to his moral or ethical beliefs; see Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells, below. A cleric must choose and prepare his spells in advance (see below).

To prepare or cast a spell, a cleric must have a Wisdom score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a cleric’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the cleric’s Wisdom modifier.

Like other spellcasters, a cleric can cast only a certain number of spells of each spell level per day. His base daily spell allotment is given on Table: The Cleric. In addition, he receives bonus spells per day if he has a high Wisdom score. A cleric also gets one domain spell of each spell level he can cast, starting at 1st level. When a cleric prepares a spell in a domain spell slot, it must come from one of his two domains (see Deities, Domains, and Domain Spells, below).

Clerics meditate or pray for their spells. Each cleric must choose a time at which he must spend 1 hour each day in quiet contemplation or supplication to regain his daily allotment of spells. Time spent resting has no effect on whether a cleric can prepare spells. A cleric may prepare and cast any spell on the cleric spell list, provided that he can cast spells of that level, but he must choose which spells to prepare during his daily meditation.

*Deity, Domains, and Domain Spells:* A cleric’s deity influences his alignment, what magic he can perform, his values, and how others see him. A cleric chooses two domains from among those belonging to his deity. A cleric can select an alignment domain (Chaos, Evil, Good, or Law) only if his alignment matches that domain.

If a cleric is not devoted to a particular deity, he still selects two domains to represent his spiritual inclinations and abilities. The restriction on alignment domains still applies.

Each domain gives the cleric access to a domain spell at each spell level he can cast, from 1st on up, as well as a granted power. The cleric gets the granted powers of both the domains selected.

With access to two domain spells at a given spell level, a cleric prepares one or the other each day in his domain spell slot. If a domain spell is not on the cleric spell list, a cleric can prepare it only in his domain spell slot.

*Spontaneous Casting:* A good cleric (or a neutral cleric of a good deity) can channel stored spell energy into healing spells that the cleric did not prepare ahead of time. The cleric can “lose” any prepared spell that is not a domain spell in order to cast any _cure_ spell of the same spell level or lower (a _cure_ spell is any spell with “cure” in its name). 

An evil cleric (or a neutral cleric of an evil deity), can’t convert prepared spells to _cure_ spells but can convert them to _inflict_ spells (an _inflict_ spell is one with “inflict” in its name).

A cleric who is neither good nor evil and whose deity is neither good nor evil can convert spells to either _cure_ spells or _inflict_ spells (player’s choice). Once the player makes this choice, it cannot be reversed. This choice also determines whether the cleric turns or commands undead (see below).

*Chaotic, Evil, Good, and Lawful Spells:* A cleric can’t cast spells of an alignment opposed to his own or his deity’s (if he has one). Spells associated with particular alignments are indicated by the chaos, evil, good, and law descriptors in their spell descriptions.

*Weapon Familiarity (Ex):* Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.[/sblock]

[sblock]*Equipment and Encumbrance*
backpack (2gp/2#)
bedroll (1sp/5#)
chainmail (150gp/40#)
greataxe (20gp/12#)
wooden holy symbol (1gp)
holy water flask (25gp/1#)
4 gallons of troll dung ale in keg (8sp/32#)
club (3#)

1 gold coin
gate tax paid (1sp)

95# (medium load)[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 2, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> *Recruitment will be open until Monday night 11:59 CST*.




If you meant yesterday, you might want to put a (Recruiting closed) in the thread title. Also, when do you think you'll be picking players?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 2, 2007)

I think there are a lot of folks waiting with bated breath.


----------



## Valors_End (Oct 2, 2007)

Bad new for all I'm afraid. You'll be stuck with me as your DM for quite a while.

I'm still working on building a background for the Team Grit as a whole but it should be finished soon (tonight). I wanted to start the IC thread tonight but I'm going to have to adjust a few things since I'm running two groups (Clarification: two separate games, not two teams in one game) so it will more likely be tomorrow night that the IC stuff gets underway.

Team Guts 
Shayuri / Thorn
ethandrew / Hedowann
Creamsteak / Grimmjack
EvolutionKB / Simon
s@squ@tch / Delkat
drothgery / Ariel

Background ties:

Thorn and Hedowann know each other from Lantern Street Orphanage and Bluecrater Academy. They have met Simon during his numerous delves into the school's public library. Simon has since introduced them to his friend Delkat.

Thorn and Hedowann usually debate spellcraft with Simon and Delkat for a few hours at the Drunken Morkoth every week or so. The two arcanists would probably be more successful in the discussions if they would stop interrupting each other and insisting that their particular specialty was the superior.

But tonight things changed to a darker topic, the most recent kidnappings, the ones on Lantern Street have struck a chord with the orphans. The talks soon turn from “What has been done?” into “What can we do?”

It is at this point that Delkat hears a female voice, “Isn’t there only one thing to do?” He turns to see a familiar face; one he knows from work that she and Dame Iren have done for the Church of Pelor. However, she isn’t accompanied by the lady warblade this time. A fierce-looking, dwarven fighter stands at her side. Ariel makes quick introductions, for herself and the warrior she met only yesterday.

Ariel and Grimmjack walked on the same road to Cauldron for nearly an hour before the warblade could get the rogue to start talking. Thereafter, he wouldn’t shut-up. The two found that they had much in common besides destination.

Team Grit

Voadam / Voadam
stonegod / Eladra
Mandy Pandy / Kali
Caliber / Koen
Tailspinner / Zurg
Nazhkandrias / Kaelestis
James Heard / Colo

I think the teams ended up balanced. Anyone with an incomplete character sheet needs to finish it up asap.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 2, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> I wanted to start the IC thread tonight...




Just as an FYI, my tabletop game's on Tuesday nights. So while I might post something from work (like, say, I am now), it's kind of late by the time I get back from paper and dice stuff...


----------



## Valors_End (Oct 2, 2007)

Team Grit
Background ties (sorry this jumps around much): 

Eladra and Colo meet in the woods several years ago and a shared fondness for the outdoors tied the two as life-long friends. 

Eladra kept insisting that something was going to happen, but Colo began to doubt the fey.  She always claimed she could sense the unexpected and sometimes she was right; but so too is a broken clock right twice in one day. It was at the onset of night and there they sat; silently watching a seemingly random patch of ground.

“This is a waste of…,” he began, before a sudden gust of wind silenced his protest and then they were not alone.

Voadam quickly cast a cantrip to _mend_ his attire. As he took in his new surroundings; Voadam was startled by the sight of a fey and that seemed unsurprised by his sudden appearance; though the *drow* beside her, stood with his mouth agape.

“Nice trip?” asked the _toothy_ grinned lass. Giggling she quickly ran, weaving through the trees, towards Cauldron.

Colo stood transfixed; he managed to utter, “Hello.”

Colo knows Zurg through family connections (Brewery). The two often discuss different liquors and aging methods. They were supposed to meet this evening to talk of the more pressing concerns of the recent kidnappings, but Colo had sent word through Kaelestis and Koen that something would be delaying him this night. 

Zurg and Kaelestis have often talked of their exploits, each claiming to exceed the other in some way. The kidnappings will, it seems, give them a chance to work together and see what the other is truly made of.

Kaelestis initial encounter with Colo had not been a friendly one. Colo’s rather unusual appearance does have the unpleasant aspect of getting him mistaken for a dark elf. It took a bit of convincing even after the paladin’s abilities showed otherwise that Colo’s heart was not marred by evil intent. Kael’s suspicion turned to regret and he soon apologized for his mistake. Though not friends, they act in a cordial manner towards each other, and their mutual acquaintances keep causing them to run into each other.

Kali slipped the purloined coins into her pocket. She smiled to herself, no one had seen the act and she would be eating well tonight. Startled by a light touch on her shoulder, she quickly spun around.

“That was very naughty, Kali. Now, come on, you’ll want to hear this.” Eladra hurried on to the Slippery Eel, the rogue at her heels.

Kali often wondered why she put up with Eladra. Probably because no matter how much she tried, she had never been able to catch the fey off guard and yet Eladra constantly managed to surprise her without effort. Better to stay on the good side of someone such as this. 

At one time or another Kali and Colo ran into each other. Their shared heritage gave them something to talk about. Though she has a fiendish heritage, Kali has managed to get through life relatively trouble free. Colo, on the hand, has had a great number of issues arise due to his celestial heritage. 



Spoiler



I’m not a Drow, damn it.



Koen has watched over Kael and Kali for the last few months. He has tried to get the tiefling to follow a more respectable (Good) path and to keep the paladin from stepping in over his head. He has pulled Kali out of a few scrapes when her less than legal activities have backfired. He was the one that kept an overzealous Kael from putting an arrow in Colo’s chest when they first met. 



Spoiler



My logic here is that Drow are known as vicious slavers. Instinct and logic clashed; Kael didn’t want to take any chances.



Koen, Kali, Zurg, and Kaelestis sit silently staring at each other as Eladra spins around their table. As Zurg begins to speak, Eladra cuts him off, “There finally here.”

Enter Colo and Voadam. The druid is doing his best to explain the world and more specifically Cauldron and the kidnappings to the reborn wizard. Introductions are made.


Any suggestions / alterations to my “group” backgrounds are welcome.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice group history, Valor - In most of my games, my group goes the way of the tavern intro.

"Hey! We're in a tavern! And we BOTH have weapons and armor!"
"Hey, yeah! Wanna kill a dragon?"

Motivation be damned. 

Anyway, concerning the teams, just to sum up the groups (classes, races, alignments, etc.), here's what we're looking at. Correct me if I'm wrong on any of these details.

Team Guts

Shayuri - Thorn (NG Tiefling Conjurer)
ethandrew - Hedowann the Shadow (NG Gnome Illusionist)
Creamsteak - Grimmjack Jaggerjaw (LG Dwarf Rogue)
EvolutionKB - Simon (CG Human Factotum)
s@squ@tch - Delkat (NG Human Cleric of Pelor)
drothgery - Ariel Tanara (LG Human Warblade)

Team Grit

Voadam - Voadam (NG Aasimar Wizard)
stonegod - Eladra (CG Jaebra Warlock)
Mandy Pandy - Kali Belios (TN Tiefling Rogue)
Caliber - Koen Al'Veren (NG Human Swordsage)
Tailspinner - Zurg Bravehelm (CG Dwarven Cleric of Hanseath)
Nazhkandrias - Kaelestis, the Silver Gale (CG Human Paladin of Freedom)
James Heard - "Black" Colo (LG Aasimar Swift Hunter Druid)

Well, this looks like it should be a fun endeavor! Anyway, I look forward to seeing all of you perform IC!


----------



## Caliber (Oct 2, 2007)

The story sounds good to me, and I welcome my new adventuring companions! Already mention of kidnappings ... the plot is afoot! Once the IC thread is up and started, I assume a link will be provided?

Highly anticipating play!


----------



## James Heard (Oct 2, 2007)

Hrm, perhaps I should nudge Colo's alignment away from Lawful, just so I don't feel obligated to be the odd man out with the rather chaotic nature of the Grits.

Are we getting a Rogues Gallery? Two Rogues Galleries? Two Galleries linked through a central Gallery thread?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

Huzzah! Well done on the group backgrounds!


----------



## Valors_End (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's see
*S*elections made. I cheated and picked everyone.
*T*eams divided. They seem about equal in power and strong enough for the campaign.
*B*ackgrounds tied. Not bad for a quick job if I do say so myself; many thanks to the players for the excellent material they provided.

Nazhkandrias
Eladra will be a warlock, unless stonegod wants to switch; things should work either way.

James Heard
Alignment change. I suppose.

As far as Rogues Gallery threads go; I guess one for each team, since technically there are two games going on. Also, I guess this thread will need to die at some point and two new threads for OOC discussion need to made for each team.



Spoiler



It wouldn't be fair if one team got to keep this one and the other team had start a new one from scratch


. 

I'm going to split my messageboard up since each team will be getting information from different sources about different things. I'll probably change some of the NPCs involved to keep things interesting. I'll edit in links for each team here after I get things cleaned up on my board. I expect that will be tomorrow, noonish CST, depending on work. Immediately following that; hopefully, I should have the IC threads up and running.

On a more serious note:
If anyone is thinking about dropping out of this game, do it now, get it over with; don't waste everyone else's time.



Spoiler



Tonight; I need to work on some RL matters, more behind the screen stuff and then get some rest


.


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Oct 3, 2007)

Yay!  Excitement abounds!  I can't wait to start playing and you did a very nice job on the character backgrounds by the way.  ^^


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet, hopefully this turns out better than the last "two groups different games" game, which dissolved after about 3 posts.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Sweet, hopefully this turns out better than the last "two groups different games" game, which dissolved after about 3 posts.



Unfortunately, stats are not w/ us there---I've only known two to go very long (and one just died, but most games die eventually, and that one was on for over a year or so. Voadam was in that one).

Anyway, I have no plans of dropping. Warlock it is. I'll tweak later.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 3, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, stats are not w/ us there---I've only known two to go very long (and one just died, but most games die eventually, and that one was on for over a year or so. Voadam was in that one).




Well, then, perhaps we should keep things lively and interesting - I'm willing to be that Team Grit's game can TOTALLY last longer than Team Gut's game! So, what do you say - a friendly little wager for bragging rights, just to give a little incentive?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, the line has been drawn in the sand, I will hunt down any person on Team Guts who quits.


----------



## Caliber (Oct 3, 2007)

Its on now!


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 3, 2007)

We should just have a battle royale, last team standing teamguts gets a random magic item per character, the losers progress at cohort's experience.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Hrm, perhaps I should nudge Colo's alignment away from Lawful, just so I don't feel obligated to be the odd man out with the rather chaotic nature of the Grits.



Well, nominally, druids have to be partially neutral anyway.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2007)

phear my fiendish dire prawns!


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2007)

Cuz links are better than none when I'm figuring out what to specialize my 'lock in.

Team Guts

Shayuri - Thorn (NG Tiefling Conjurer)
ethandrew - Hedowann the Shadow (NG Gnome Illusionist)
Creamsteak - Grimmjack Jaggerjaw (LG Dwarf Rogue)
EvolutionKB - Simon (CG Human Factotum)
s@squ@tch - Delkat (NG Human Cleric of Pelor)
drothgery - Ariel Tanara (LG Human Warblade)

Team Grit

Voadam - Voadam (NG Aasimar Wizard)
stonegod - Eladra (CG Jaebra Warlock)
Mandy Pandy - Kali Belios (TN Tiefling Rogue)
Caliber - Koen Al'Veren (NG Human Swordsage)
Tailspinner - Zurg Bravehelm (CG Dwarven Cleric of Hanseath)
Nazhkandrias - Kaelestis, the Silver Gale (CG Human Paladin of Freedom)
James Heard - "Black" Colo (NG? Aasimar Swift Hunter Druid)

You know, if you go by post order, Eladra and Simon should switch.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 3, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> We should just have a battle royale, last team standing teamguts gets a random magic item per character, the losers progress at cohort's experience.




Well, I think we've got better melee guys (or gals, in Ariel's case), but they outnumber us 7:6, and we've also got more squishy people, err, wizards.

If we survive long enough, we've got mid-level or better wizards aided by White Raven Tactics, but that'd take some working up to.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 3, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Well, nominally, druids have to be partially neutral anyway.



I know, but I was pushing for something more "group friendly" when I thought he'd be adventuring with priests of St. Cuthbert/Pelor and I was taking advantage of the relaxed alignment rules to do so.


----------



## Valors_End (Oct 3, 2007)

Threads are up in playing the game.
I ran into some delays on my messageboard changes but it should be sorted out soon (tonight). 

http://valorsend.proboards105.com/index.cgi

Sorry stonegod and tailspinner, rolled 1s on the Listen checks. At least, it wasn't an attack roll.

Initiative, for this particular situation, will be: first to post, first to act. Maintain that order.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2007)

Links: Guts, Grits

I'll be finalizing Eladra tonight (away from books), but I'm going to taking Voice of Madness as her invocation at 1st unless that is problematic.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> Initiative, for this particular situation, will be: first to post, first to act. Maintain that order.




Should I wait for everyone to go before posting again?


----------



## Valors_End (Oct 3, 2007)

You still have an action left. You may want to wait until everyone (allies) reaches your location before you reveal yourself though.

The lookout is watching the other direction and the two assailants are busy beating on their victim.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2007)

30' away. Just 15' farther than the range of my color spray.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2007)

Valors_End said:
			
		

> Threads are up in playing the game.
> I ran into some delays on my messageboard changes but it should be sorted out soon (tonight).
> 
> http://valorsend.proboards105.com/index.cgi
> ...




I recognize you said it was just for this situation, but I'd like to register a mild, laconic protest that this policy is biased against those of us who have working hours in the continental US.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 4, 2007)

Heh, nice with the daylight, Voadam! Very flashy, very impressive. I wonder how that dude will react to his body giving off 60' of bright light...


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

Eladra has been updated. Swaps the invocation for _voice of madness_, gave her some equipment (odd stuff befitting her), made her a bit more socially inclined skill-wise, and gave her the Night Haunt feet for the extra fey feel (dancing lights, prestidigitation, unseen servant 1/d). That all fine?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> I recognize you said it was just for this situation, but I'd like to register a mild, laconic protest that this policy is biased against those of us who have working hours in the continental US.



Working hours never stopped many of us!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 4, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Working hours never stopped many of us!




And it wouldn't even have stopped me, but I was in a meeting when the first post showed up. And since I was walking through something for my new corporate masters (my employer was bought by a much bigger company a few months ago) over a teleconference, I couldn't exactly flip over to ENWorld.

Which is to say that I don't think there ought to be a game-mechanical advantage to being unemployed (or having a schedule where you're awake but not at work in US business hours) in a PBP game.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm guess'n its a one time thing.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, I doubt that this will happen again. No worries, those of us who actually have a life shouldn't be at too much of a disadvantage!  I guess that all of us (especially Team Grits, since we're just awesome) are just eager to jump right into the action.

Oh, and Colo, you're right - blades came out quick! I'm a little surprised at how fast that happened - yeah, with Paladins, it isn't a shock, but Voadam, casting a spell so soon? Heh, not to poke fun or anything (OK, maybe a little), but I still can't help but remember when you tried to talk the animated cauldron out of an encounter in Hollow's Last Hope. Loricallior is quite the (fire-breathing) diplomat!


----------



## James Heard (Oct 4, 2007)

*shrug* Mainly I wanted to find something to do besides wonder what I *could* do since Colo still isn't finalized (I've got books cracked open right now).

I mean, otherwise Colo's pretty much stuck with jumping in front of people and showing off his snazzy AC until he gets finished.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 4, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I mean, otherwise Colo's pretty much stuck with jumping in front of people and showing off his snazzy AC until he gets finished.




Well, I guess that showing off your snazzy presence of armor is better than showing off an awkward lack of it (and quite possibly clothing), a la Elan, of the Order of the Stick. Enjoy, I'm sure most of you have read it and cherished it. "Wooooo, I'm invisible!"

Armor Begone


----------



## James Heard (Oct 4, 2007)

Um, Colo doesn't wear armor. He's got an 18 AC because of clean living.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, thanks for wearing clothes, then.  I guess that I had gone too long without posting an OoTS comic.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 4, 2007)

You don't know how long I pondered pushing Colo into a loincloth and calling him Tarzan once I fully grasped the implications of Swift Hunter awesomeness. I mean, I could have had a monkey animal companion. We're in the jungle. 

*Awe*.some.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 4, 2007)

BTW, Kaelestis might want to check out Trithereon for maximum classic Greyhawk "Paladin of Freedom" goodness.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 4, 2007)

I updated Ariel's equipment, which was the last thing I needed for her, I think. Also added default combat tactics.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2007)

Nazhkandrias said:
			
		

> Heh, nice with the daylight, Voadam! Very flashy, very impressive. I wonder how that dude will react to his body giving off 60' of bright light...




Thanks, flashy is fun even though it has no real mechanical effect here. Oh, and it's Voadam's body that is glowing, daylight only has a range of object touched. Sorry if that was ambiguous from the post.


----------



## Valors_End (Oct 4, 2007)

Short Version: Sorry. Game Over.

Long Version:
I am sorry to inform you all that I will no longer be able to run this game. I dislike discussing my RL issues (and those of my friends), but I feel am explanation is owed.

Without getting into too much detail, one of the ladies I work with will be on extended medical leave due to a serious medical issue.

The area in which we work holds a large amount of confidential information (as well as a great deal of money), and it will likely be weeks before a suitable (intelligent / trustworthy) replacement is found; and then a substantial deal of training will be necessary. Until that time, the remaining staff (of 2) will be given extended hours to “fill in the gap”. However, the replacement will only be part-time, so the work hours will still be above the norm for myself and the other lady.

The extra time I’ll be required to put in will eliminate most of my free time. Unfortunately, I’ll have to make some cuts and this game is one of them.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 4, 2007)

Unexpected but understandable. Thank you for letting us know and I hope everything works out.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

That is indeed a bummer, but thanks for letting us know.

On a happier note, no one from Team Grit will have to beat up anyone on Team Guts or vice versa.


----------



## James Heard (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh well. Till next game.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, true, I guess we can all get along. And I still have Kael's sheet, which I can edit for just about any campaign, so he'll be showing up again. Well, best of luck to all of you! Hope you find great games, and I hope to quest with all of you in the future.

Best wishes, and farewell ~ Nazhkandrias


----------



## drothgery (Oct 4, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> That is indeed a bummer, but thanks for letting us know.




Yeah. I think this ranks pretty highly on the 'interesting games that crashed and burned' scale (though the most interesting one I was involved with there had the DM just disappear after character creation was done without any explanation)l



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> On a happier note, no one from Team Grit will have to beat up anyone on Team Guts or vice versa.




Well, Ariel is LG; she wouldn't beat up anyone unless they started it. Or looked like they were going to start it. Or she was having a bad day.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear it. Thanks for letting us know though. Too bad, it was looking to be a fun game.

In the future if you end up coming back I'd be interested in jumping in again.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2007)

Mew. 

Moi aussi.

C'est dommage.

...

Sorry 'bout that! Should you come into free time again one day, do consider running again!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 5, 2007)

'Tis indeed a bummer of large proportions, but thanks for letting us know!

Hope things get better and you are able to pick this back up.

Until then-


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh well, and to think I was worried all day at work because I couldn't move draw and shoot my bow all in one round(+0 BAB always gets in the way).  RL interferes all the time, not much to be done, until next time


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 5, 2007)

What we know of this game:

1) Team Guts was victorious
2) Someone from Team Grit needs to buy the module and GM Team Guts through it.
3) Team Guts #1


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 5, 2007)

I still think we should have a battle royale... 

I mean, we made all these beautiful characters, what better than a Grittyguts matchup?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds easy enough to run.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3812856#post3812856

Go.


----------



## Mandy Pandy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well that ends that!  Hope everything turns out alright on your end and good luck.


----------

